# The Condemned - Indonesia



## bianco

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GL042bOoSU]The Condemned - Indonesia - YouTube[/ame]



Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad.

Andrew Chan is now a Christian...mentored by the Salvation Army [no judgment].

So it's 'Onward Christian Soldiers, marching as to war'.

On execution-shredding day most of Christian Australia will be 'singing' the uptempo version of The Battle Hymn of The Republic;

_I have seen Him in the watch fires of a hundred circling camps
They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps;
I can read His righteous sentence by the dim and flaring lamps;
His day is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! His day is marching on.

I have read a fiery Gospel writ in burnished rows of steel;
As ye deal with My contemners, so with you My grace shall deal;
*Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with His heel, *
Since God is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Since God is marching on.

He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat;
He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment seat;
Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! be jubilant, my feet;
Our God is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Our God is marching on. _


Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
Make no mistake.


----------



## Noomi

Indonesia is as corrupt a country there is, but those boys know what they did wrong, and while I disagree with the punishment, they have to abide by the laws of that country.


----------



## Saigon

> Indonesia is as corrupt a country there is



No it isn't. 

It is quite a corrupt country, ranking #118 in the world (out of 174) but it is improving steadily. 

2012 Corruption Perceptions Index -- Results

I have to say that I think Indonesia is a very developed country in every sense of the world. 



> Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
> Make no mistake.



Nonsense - your hatred of Muslims may lead you to backing drug dealers, but I doubt many Australians will shed any tears over these losers.

If people want to ship drugs in or out of Indonesia, they are taking a risk and that is their choice.

After all  - it's not like the US uses the death penalty, does it?!


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> Indonesia is as corrupt a country there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> It is quite a corrupt country, ranking #118 in the world (out of 174) but it is improving steadily.
> 
> 2012 Corruption Perceptions Index -- Results
> 
> I have to say that I think Indonesia is a very developed country in every sense of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
> Make no mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense - your hatred of Muslims may lead you to backing drug dealers, but I doubt many Australians will shed any tears over these losers.
> 
> If people want to ship drugs in or out of Indonesia, they are taking a risk and that is their choice.
> 
> After all  - it's not like the US uses the death penalty, does it?!
Click to expand...



No backing of drug dealers, but Indonesia should be abolishing death sentences, if it wants to live in the civilised world.
If it wants to continue with its barbaric punishments then it can expect repercussions for its actions.
Many Australians will be shedding 'tears' and be forever angry over the horrors to be inflicted on these 'Sons of the Southern Cross' 
and their families on execution-shredding day.
...including many in the federal govt.

Indonesia[/ns] thinks it's bad now['hatred' of them]...wait til they drag Andrew and Myuran from their cells to the outdoor death chamber.


http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/yudhoyono-calls-for-change-20100310-pze1.html 

2010

_*Yudhoyono calls for change *


Indonesia's President has broken out of the polite ceremonials of a state visit to Australia to tell us bluntly the central problem with the relationship.

It is the old ideas we each carry in our heads about the other, according to Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. He's right.

The official relationship is the best it has been in its 60-year history. But Yudhoyono was looking to reach beyond, to speak to the people of both countries, to look for a transformation.

*He railed against ''the persistence of age-old stereotypes''. And he accurately summed them up. *

Yudhoyono pointed out that some Australians still see Indonesia as a military threat or a hotbed of Islamic extremism. _

#####

They certainly do, why wouldn't they?


___________________________________________________________________________
******************************************************************


_And in Indonesia, said Yudhoyono, ''Australiaphobes'' harboured their own set of conspiracy theories. White Australia remained alive, and Australia supported the break-up of Indonesia.

''We must expunge these preposterous mental caricatures,'' said Yudhoyono, universally known as SBY.

It is because the two peoples know so little about each other, *because dark suspicions still linger, that the relationship falls easy prey to a mishap or piece of bad news. *_

#####

What, like execution-shredding two Aussie boys?
That'll have the relationship doing more than 'falls easy prey'...it'll have it falling off a huge cliff and smashing to pieces on the rocks below, never to be seen again.


----------



## percysunshine

Singapore is not muslim, and they execute drug trafficers.

If you can't do the time...and all that.


----------



## bianco

percysunshine said:


> Singapore is not muslim, and they execute drug trafficers.



They do...barbaric.

Aussie PM said so...told Malaysia straight up...they got offended. 

Barlow and Chambers execution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Australian Prime Minister Bob Hawke made a passionate plea for a stay of execution on behalf of the two men.

Hawke later described the hanging as "barbaric", a remark which chilled Australian relations with Malaysia.[23] Relations between the two nations were reportedly affected for a decade afterwards.[24 _


Singapore...same deal...cane flogs men [not women, sexist too]...and hangs convicteds.

Hanging protests sweep nation - National - smh.com.au

_*Hanging protests sweep nation *

The body of executed Australian drug trafficker Nguyen Tuong Van has been taken away from Singapore's Changi Prison a little over four hours after he was hanged.

*The 25-year-old's life and death were marked with vigils, tears and a groundswell of protest in Australian cities and neighbouring countries today. *

The Melbourne  church where Nguyen went to school tolled its bell 25 times - once for every year of his life.

His funeral will be held at St Patrick's Cathedral in Melbourne next week.

In Singapore and in cities across Australia, there were protest vigils to mark the first execution of an Australian since Michael McAuliffe in Malaysia in 1993. _


----------



## Vikrant

Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.




Indonesia has the world's 14th largest military...Australia ranked 26th.

Won't be any military action...but there will be white-hot hatred and all that might entail.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Might is right is one of the saddest realities of this world. However, I think if Australian government really wants to escalate, it will have the support of major commonwealth countries like UK, Canada, etc. In addition, the US should also pitch in because Aussies have been a loyal ally of the US. 

Australia does not have an army of any significance but Australian navy and airforce is far superior to its Indonesian counterparts. But the most important question is: Is there a public outrage in Australia against Indonesia?


----------



## bianco

There will be public outrage in Australia against Indonesia if it execution-shreds Chan and Sukumaran.

I can picture the lead up days to death chamber day
The tv cameras focused on their two moms and Sukumaran's sister and brother as their tears flow and there is horror in their faces.

The no1 radio host attacking Indonesia with gusto.
Radio callers lining up to attack Indonesia unmercifully...calling for revenge, all foreign aid to stop etc.

Wouldn't surprise me if there were truckloads of racial slurs against Indonesia flying everywhere as the white-hot hatred abounds...angry people say angry things.
Any insults to hurt Indonesia/Indonesians there will be, nothing more certain.
Anything and everything.
Many expletives placed before "Indonesia/Indonesians [who elect the govt and approve of its policies] there will likely be...which will always be there in the future.

So far Indonesia is not listening.
There will be no going back for Indonesia...they will have burnt the goodwill to ashes.

http://www.talkleft.com/story/2005/...Indonesians-March-for-Schapelle-Corby-to-Die 

_*Indonesians March for Schapelle Corby to Die *_

#####

You give them help after the tsunami and earthquakes, you give them money by the billions, you give them clean water, you give them food, clothing, furniture etc...and next minute they're marching in the streets for your children to die, with a huge banner reading  "Corby, Drug Dealers Must Die!!!"

Baaah!


----------



## Saigon

> No backing of drug dealers, but Indonesia should be abolishing death sentences, if it wants to live in the civilised world.



Ah, like the US?

Can you link us to any threads you have made on that topic?

Do you really think many people in Australia support the rights of drug dealers anywhere in the world?


----------



## Saigon

bianco said:


> There will be public outrage in Australia against Indonesia if it execution-shreds Chan and Sukumaran.
> 
> I can picture the lead up days to death chamber day
> The tv cameras focused on their two moms and Sukumaran's sister and brother as their tears flow and there is horror in their faces.
> 
> The no1 radio host attacking Indonesia with gusto.
> Radio callers lining up to attack Indonesia unmercifully...calling for revenge, all foreign aid to stop etc.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if there were truckloads of racial slurs against Indonesia flying everywhere as the white-hot hatred abounds...angry people say angry things.
> Any insults to hurt Indonesia/Indonesians there will be, nothing more certain.
> Anything and everything.
> Many expletives placed before "Indonesia/Indonesians [who elect the govt and approve of its policies] there will likely be...which will always be there in the future.
> 
> So far Indonesia is not listening.
> There will be no going back for Indonesia...they will have burnt the goodwill to ashes.



This reads like a Nazi wet dream, circa 1934.

Dude, Australia is not Nazi Germany, and choosing drug dealers as your rallying point is not helping your cause one little bit.


----------



## Moonglow

Saigon said:


> Indonesia is as corrupt a country there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> It is quite a corrupt country, ranking #118 in the world (out of 174) but it is improving steadily.
> 
> 2012 Corruption Perceptions Index -- Results
> 
> I have to say that I think Indonesia is a very developed country in every sense of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
> Make no mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense - your hatred of Muslims may lead you to backing drug dealers, but I doubt many Australians will shed any tears over these losers.
> 
> If people want to ship drugs in or out of Indonesia, they are taking a risk and that is their choice.
> 
> After all  - it's not like the US uses the death penalty, does it?!
Click to expand...


Only if a capital crime is the charge. Drug smuggling is not a capital crime. Not every state in the US enforces the death penalty.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.



So executing drug dealers is illegal, but taking military action against a sovereign state is legal?

Interesting.


----------



## Noomi

I never donated any money after the tsunami and I am glad I didn't. I would have asked for my donation back. I don't buy anything made in Indonesia, I don't support that country in any way. I hate the fact we bend over backwards for them, and give them billions in aid and they trump up bogus charges against one of our own.


----------



## Moonglow

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So executing drug dealers is illegal, but taking military action against a sovereign state is legal?
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


not one in the same.


----------



## Vikrant

Indonesia's propensity towards human rights violations has to be noted and some actions have to be taken against that country. I completely support Australia if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia to prevent human rights violations of its citizens. Charges against Myuran Sukumaran particularly do not look convincing.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Indonesia's propensity towards human rights violations has to be noted and some actions have to be taken against that country. I completely support Australia if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia to prevent human rights violations of its citizens. Charges against Myuran Sukumaran particularly do not look convincing.



So you would choose a country with an average record of human rights to attack, as opposed to one with a much, much worse record of human rights abuses - such as PNG?

Do you know how many Australians have been raped in PNG, for example?


----------



## Noomi

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's propensity towards human rights violations has to be noted and some actions have to be taken against that country. I completely support Australia if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia to prevent human rights violations of its citizens. Charges against Myuran Sukumaran particularly do not look convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would choose a country with an average record of human rights to attack, as opposed to one with a much, much worse record of human rights abuses - such as PNG?
> 
> Do you know how many Australians have been raped in PNG, for example?
Click to expand...


Our government doesn't care about PNG - they want to send asylum seekers over there to live.


----------



## Vikrant

Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.



Do you mean the civil rights of asylum seekers?

That is likely to get worse under the new administration!


----------



## Noomi

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the civil rights of asylum seekers?
> 
> That is likely to get worse under the new administration!
Click to expand...


A boat has already sunk, people have drowned, and our new PM has refused to answer any questions regarding this tragedy.

What a jerk.


----------



## Moonglow

Vikrant said:


> Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.



If your white, it's alright.


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your white, it's alright.
Click to expand...



Make that "white women" [any women really...oh and 'cultural and religious minorities']

No Cookies | Herald Sun

2008

_*DISCRIMINATION against dominant white males will soon be encouraged in a bid to boost the status of women, the disabled and cultural and religious minorities. *

The first raft of changes to the Equal Opportunity Act were introduced into Parliament last week. _


#####


Women took over the workplace and society long ago.


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian government has callous attitude towards human rights. I hope this will change with the advent of new administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the civil rights of asylum seekers?
> 
> That is likely to get worse under the new administration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A boat has already sunk, people have drowned, and our new PM has refused to answer any questions regarding this tragedy.
> 
> What a jerk.
Click to expand...


Nah, you'll be getting a briefing once a week.
He, his new cabinet/govt, and the 3 star general he's appointed to deal with the people smuggling racket have new ways of doing things.

People-smuggling boats sinking, and men, women and children drowning is nothing new...1000 perished under the recently booted out Rudd/Gillard/Rudd Labor govt, after they dismantled the Howard govt's Pacific Solution policy in 2008...and the people smugglers were back in business.
"Racist" and "too harsh" were what they called it?


----------



## Vikrant

Coming back to the topic. Is Australia capable of taking military action against Indonesia with the help of other commonwealth countries? 

What kind of naval assets Australia has?


----------



## Noomi

Fuck military action. Just stop giving them money and let them fend for themselves.


----------



## Vikrant

I get the feeling that the Australian government is not interested in protecting the lives of those Aussies because they are colored.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Coming back to the topic. Is Australia capable of taking military action against Indonesia with the help of other commonwealth countries?
> 
> What kind of naval assets Australia has?



Certainly most commonwealth countries would protect Indonesia from a hostile attack, but then so would most other countries in the world.

Did you ever explain why you do not want to attack countries with civil rights records far, far worse than Indonesia?


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back to the topic. Is Australia capable of taking military action against Indonesia with the help of other commonwealth countries?
> 
> What kind of naval assets Australia has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly most commonwealth countries would protect Indonesia from a hostile attack, but then so would most other countries in the world.
> 
> Did you ever explain why you do not want to attack countries with civil rights records far, far worse than Indonesia?
Click to expand...


Show me a post where I am saying that I do not advocate military action against a country with far worse human rights record than Indonesia. Once again you are showing to the entire forum that you are nothing but a liar.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant - 

Can you show us where you have recommded Australia attack PNG?

Because far more Australians have been killed, raped and assaulted in PNG than in Indonesia.Would you like to see proof?


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Coming back to the topic. Is Australia capable of taking military action against Indonesia with the help of other commonwealth countries?
> 
> What kind of naval assets Australia has?



Very little.
A few ships...none capable of fighting a war.
No military capable of fighting a war.
One sub.
We're only allowed to have the second rate versions of all the warplanes.
It'd be interesting to see what help we'd get from Commonwealth countries.
We needs nukes, and plenty of them.

Our navy spends most of its time these days playing concierge/taxi service to people-smuggling boats from Indonesia/Sri lanka etc.
Most of the people smuggling boats seem to get into international waters then ring "1800Navy" or something on their cell phones and our Navy ships find them and escort them to port at Christmas Island.

Two confessed drug smugglers...there'll be no war over them.
Trade, politics, and 'the relationship' is bigger than Indonesia's execution-shredding of them.
Although, our new Prime Minister, a devout Christian, might get rooolly angry and take some sort of political action against Indonesia.

What will happen is that a whole lot of people in Australia will likely hate Indonesia with a passion, forever.
I expect to hear racist and the very worst expletive-laden verbal abuse hatred of Indonesia/Indonesians ...that you'd do well to hide your ears from.


----------



## Saigon

Meanwhile, back in the real world...Australians show their hatred by rushing to visit Indonesia in ever-increasing numbers!

Bali&#8217;s foreign tourist numbers for the whole year of 2011 totaled 2,756,579 people as released by Central Statistic Agency (BPS) this week. Increase about 10.57% over the total for 2010&#8217;s 2,493,058 people.

The numbers was contributed from Australian tourists in the first place with 22.09% in 2011 to 790,965 tourists. The second was People&#8217;s Republic of China which promoted from the third to second place in 2011 by increasing 20.32% to 236,868 tourists. 

Good Numbers for Bali and Indonesias Tourism


----------



## bianco

They do, [Chan and Sukumaran haven't been dragged from their cells and execution-homicided yet] ...and an Aussie dies in Bali every 9 days.
Dead, never to return home alive.

Others get poisoned and have their bodies and lives ruined by methanol[car radiator coolant]-laced drinks.
Others have their little kids' bodies scarred for life by 'chemical burn' henna temp tattoos.
Others get blown up by Islamic terrorists.

The population of Australia is 23 million...the majority of them never set foot in Bali/Indonesia.

Of course, there are some people in Australia who can't wait for execution-shredding day...say they're gonna break out the champagne as the drug smugglers get exterminated.


----------



## Sallow

Vikrant said:


> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. *Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia*.



It absolutely would not.


----------



## Saigon

Bianco - 



> The population of Australia is 23 million...the majority of them never set foot in Bali/Indonesia.



As I just proved, almost one million Australians visit Bali every year. 

So over a period of 20 years, basically the entire Australian population visits Bali.

Of those millions of tourists, there are currently a total of 18 in prison in Indonesia, all on charges related to drugs.

The basis of your complaints seems to be that Indonesia arrests Australian drug dealers - something I doubt many Australians have a problem with.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
> All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad..



Aussie drug dealers, not boys, were nabbed with enough drugs to kill a pile of people but your silly post tries to skip over that little fact.
Frankly, I want to live in a place free from drugs and all the death and misery that follows greedy drug dealers who are willing to kill for profit.

Yes - Drugs kill but these people don't care as long as they get the cash.
Basically, fuck them.

Now to your silly, uneducated attempt to blame Muslims.

Bali is majority Hindu, not a slight majority but the vast majority.

The first few seconds of the film shows how much death they were carrying on that day - tough luck if they get shot. They're no different from the Bali bombers who lived in the same prison before they got what they deserved.


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> Bianco -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The population of Australia is 23 million...the majority of them never set foot in Bali/Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just proved, almost one million Australians visit Bali every year.
> 
> So over a period of 20 years, basically the entire Australian population visits Bali.
> 
> Of those millions of tourists, there are currently a total of 18 in prison in Indonesia, all on charges related to drugs.
> 
> The basis of your complaints seems to be that Indonesia arrests Australian drug dealers - something I doubt many Australians have a problem with.
Click to expand...



The same tourists visit Bali many times over.
One group who were blown to pieces/burnt/charred beyond recognition by Islamic terrorists had holidayed there every year for a decade.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
> All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie drug dealers, not boys, were nabbed with enough drugs to kill a pile of people but your silly post tries to skip over that little fact.
> Frankly, I want to live in a place free from drugs and all the death and misery that follows greedy drug dealers who are willing to kill for profit.
> 
> Yes - Drugs kill but these people don't care as long as they get the cash.
> Basically, fuck them.
> 
> Now to your silly, uneducated attempt to blame Muslims.
> 
> Bali is majority Hindu, not a slight majority but the vast majority.
> 
> The first few seconds of the film shows how much death they were carrying on that day - tough luck if they get shot. They're no different from the Bali bombers who lived in the same prison before they got what they deserved.
Click to expand...


21 and 22 yr olds are boys ...anyway, 'boys' can be older than that.

Indonesia is a Muslim country...Indonesia includes the "holiday island' of Bali.
It was Hindu Bali...Hindu Bali, baaah!... that sentenced them to death, and the Supreme court in Jakarta that increased the sentences of others of the Bali9 to death.
It was the Supreme Court in Jakarta that denied their appeals and confirmed their death sentences.
Muslim Jakarta if you like.

The serious sins of Chan and Sukumaran have been well documented.
They should face long prison sentences for their crime.

Drug users die because they knock on the illegal drug dealers' doors, buy from them the illegal drugs, and consume the illegal drugs, knowing full well what the consequences could be...they die by their own hands.

We have basically begged Indonesia for the lives of Chan and Sukumaran.
Muslim Indonesia has basically told us to get f'd.

*Ingrates! *  We give them $500 million of our tax dollars every 52 weeks in aid, and gave them a billion dollars after the tsunami.
Our little kids sold lemonade by the roadside and sent them the proceeds.
Our people sent container loads of furniture, food, clothing, toys etc to them.

Revenge must be taken when Muslim Indonesia drags them from the cells to the execution shredding outdoor death chamber.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Vikrant -
> 
> Can you show us where you have recommded Australia attack PNG?
> 
> Because far more Australians have been killed, raped and assaulted in PNG than in Indonesia.Would you like to see proof?



This thread is about Indonesia violating human rights. This is what the topic is. That is what the scope of the thread is. If you bring in the problems of the whole world into this thread, we will lose focus, which will render the discussion at hand ineffective. 

Why is it so hard for you to understand a simple thing like this? 

You are welcome to start a thread on PNG. No body is stopping you but you choose to disrupt this thread because it does not conform to your agenda. 

I have observed you for quite sometime now. You do nothing to contribute to any topic on this forum but you do everything you can to disrupt threads after threads. 

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.



When you get onto a plane to Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand or Singapore, you're given an immigration card that has red writing at the bottom, warning of a possible death penalty for importing drugs.
The pilot also makes the same thing very clear over the PA system.
That leaves the foolish plenty of time to go to the toilet and get rid of their killer cargo before they enter the country.
However, they see quick cash and never spare any thought for the people that are likely to die because of their greed and the families that'll be destroyed by them and their love of easy money.
I have a daughter and I want her go grow in in a country free of moronic drug dealers and the filth they carry.
Because of that, I believe they deserve the bullets and there should be no way out for them once convicted.

A for military action, what a load of rubbish.
Greedy murderers being shot does Australia a favour and Abbott, who is in Indo at the moment, is talking about refugee boats but not a lot in the papers about him wanting Aussie drug dealing murders back.

I want my daughter to grow up in a place where the stupidity of drugs is rare so I say, "fuck 'em".
Let them die for their crimes against humanity.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> This thread is about Indonesia violating human rights.



No.
It's about killer drug dealers violating human rights by murdering for profit and Indonesia flushing turds down the toilet.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
> All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie drug dealers, not boys, were nabbed with enough drugs to kill a pile of people but your silly post tries to skip over that little fact.
> Frankly, I want to live in a place free from drugs and all the death and misery that follows greedy drug dealers who are willing to kill for profit.
> 
> Yes - Drugs kill but these people don't care as long as they get the cash.
> Basically, fuck them.
> 
> Now to your silly, uneducated attempt to blame Muslims.
> 
> Bali is majority Hindu, not a slight majority but the vast majority.
> 
> The first few seconds of the film shows how much death they were carrying on that day - tough luck if they get shot. They're no different from the Bali bombers who lived in the same prison before they got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 and 22 yr olds are boys ...anyway, 'boys' can be older than that.
> 
> Indonesia is a Muslim country...Indonesia includes the "holiday island' of Bali.
> It was Hindu Bali...Hindu Bali, baaah!... that sentenced them to death, and the Supreme court in Jakarta that increased the sentences of others of the Bali9 to death.
> It was the Supreme Court in Jakarta that denied their appeals and confirmed their death sentences.
> Muslim Jakarta if you like.
> 
> The serious sins of Chan and Sukumaran have been well documented.
> They should face long prison sentences for their crime.
> 
> Drug users die because they knock on the illegal drug dealers' doors, buy from them the illegal drugs, and consume the illegal drugs, knowing full well what the consequences could be...they die by their own hands.
> 
> We have basically begged Indonesia for the lives of Chan and Sukumaran.
> Muslim Indonesia has basically told us to get f'd.
> 
> *Ingrates! *  We give them $500 million of our tax dollars every 52 weeks in aid, and gave them a billion dollars after the tsunami.
> Our little kids sold lemonade by the roadside and sent them the proceeds.
> Our people sent container loads of furniture, food, clothing, toys etc to them.
> 
> Revenge must be taken when Muslim Indonesia drags them from the cells to the execution shredding outdoor death chamber.
Click to expand...


Why Muslims?
When Australian murdering drug deals get shot in Singapore, do you tell the world how bad the fucking Buddhists are?
Not really - you just feel the need to dig at Muslims because you're not bright enough to work out, it's the good guys taking out the trash.
Drug dealers are low life scum bags who deal in death for cash.
They have no interest in how many people their greed destroys; just getting the cash.

As for Australia giving money to Indonesia - we just saved you $ millions because you won't have to keep your own scum in prisons.
You should thank Indonesia for getting rid of them.

Tell me; did you complain when Muslim Indonesia shot the Bali bombers for killing Australians or was that deserved but killer Australian drug dealers killing Australians is okay?


----------



## Noomi

^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get onto a plane to Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand or Singapore, you're given an immigration card that has red writing at the bottom, warning of a possible death penalty for importing drugs.
> The pilot also makes the same thing very clear over the PA system.
> That leaves the foolish plenty of time to go to the toilet and get rid of their killer cargo before they enter the country.
> However, they see quick cash and never spare any thought for the people that are likely to die because of their greed and the families that'll be destroyed by them and their love of easy money.
> I have a daughter and I want her go grow in in a country free of moronic drug dealers and the filth they carry.
> Because of that, I believe they deserve the bullets and there should be no way out for them once convicted.
> 
> A for military action, what a load of rubbish.
> Greedy murderers being shot does Australia a favour and Abbott, who is in Indo at the moment, is talking about refugee boats but not a lot in the papers about him wanting Aussie drug dealing murders back.
> 
> I want my daughter to grow up in a place where the stupidity of drugs is rare so I say, "fuck 'em".
> Let them die for their crimes against humanity.
Click to expand...


And if your daughter were one of them?
...for whatever reason/s.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Why Muslims?
> When Australian murdering drug deals get shot in Singapore, do you tell the world how bad the fucking Buddhists are?
> Not really - you just feel the need to dig at Muslims because you're not bright enough to work out, it's the good guys taking out the trash.
> Drug dealers are low life scum bags who deal in death for cash.
> They have no interest in how many people their greed destroys; just getting the cash.
> 
> As for Australia giving money to Indonesia - we just saved you $ millions because you won't have to keep your own scum in prisons.
> You should thank Indonesia for getting rid of them.
> 
> Tell me; did you complain when Muslim Indonesia shot the Bali bombers for killing Australians or was that deserved but killer Australian drug dealers killing Australians is okay?



I did complain when the Bali bombers where execution-shredded.

Singapore ...it got paid back for the horror it inflicted on Aussie Nguyen, his family and friends.
When Singapore Inc came down here recently and wanted to buy the Australian Stock Exchange, the govt basically told them to get lost.
They were shocked...I cheered.

Why Muslims?...because they are the ones who have Aussie kids on death row.
Australia could always have public execution-feeding to crocodiles of Indonesian criminals in Australia, Friday lunch time in the Sydney CBD...but we're civilised.
Should build cage prisons like Gitmo, in the desert, and toss the Indonesian criminals in them for "40 Years!"

Thank Indonesia for anything?
No!
They're at it again today...just saw them on my tv news bellyaching about how they don't accept Tony Abbott's 'turn back the people-smuggling boats' policy.

The news said that Tony Abbott is likely to get a hostile reception 'beind closed doors'.

LOL

They might be in for a rude shock if they start being even more nasty than they usually are.
Tony the White, married, Christian, male might just dish out some 'hostile reception' of his own, right back at them!.


----------



## Indofred

I stick to my guns on this one.
I don't miss all the drug related crime in the UK and I don't want it here.

I have to be honest and ask why anyone would wants bastards like them alive.
After all, these are killers for profit, useless to a civilised world and harmful to everyone their greed touches.

I wonder how many Australians really give a flying shit about these idiots. I'll bet most are glad they aren't Australia's problem and don't care if they get executed.

My final and unmovable opinion - Fuck them; they deserve to die.


----------



## Indofred

Whilst some of the more foolish posters are trying to make these greedy bastards out as some sort of victims, let's just have a look at what their evil trade really is.












These dealers in death don't give a shit about the human rights of the people they kill or the families they destroy.

Babies, born addicted to smack because people such as the killers, due to be cleaned off the earth, sold drugs to pregnant women.






We aren't talking about choir boys who stole the church collection; we're talking about killers.
Pure and simple - fuck them.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> ^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.



I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
Click to expand...


Both must shoulder the blame.


Indonesia happily sentences the children of others to death, and execution-shreds them.
But screams 'blue murder' when anyone else does the same thing to any of their children, the President himself even writes letters to the other nations.

RI tries to spare Wilfrida?s life | The Jakarta Post

_*RI tries to spare Wilfrida&#8217;s life *

The government and NGOs have stepped up efforts to persuade the Malaysian authorities to spare the life of 20-year-old Indonesian migrant worker Wilfrida Soik as a Malaysian court is due to announce its verdict on her on Monday.

*Manpower and Transmigration Minister Muhamimin Iskandar flew to Malaysia on Friday on a mission to save Wilfrida, *who has been charged with killing her Malaysian employer, Yeap Seok Pen, 60, who had Parkinson&#8217;s disease, in 2010.

Kota Baru High Court in Johor is expected to hand down its verdict on Wilfrida in a hearing on Monday. She is accused of murdering Yeap, in what activists and rights campaigners say was an act of self defense after being tortured by her employer. _


----------



## bianco

Tony Abbott welcomed to Indonesia by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono | News.com.au


_Mr Abbott said Indonesia was Australia&#8217;s largest and most important neighbor as he announced Melbourne will be the home to a new Australian Centre for Indonesia Studies to deepen links between the two countries.

The Centre&#8217;s headquarters will be at Monash University, with nodes at the Australian National University and the University of Melbourne. The CSIRO and the Victorian Government will be partners.

Earlier Mr Abbott visited the Kalibata Heroes military cemetery in Jakarta to lay a wreath.

Mr Abbott said choosing to make his first trip to Indonesia showed that he believed in many respects it was Australia&#8217;s most important relationship.

*Mr Abbott and Dr Yudhoyono and senior ministers were meeting for talks *which are expected to cover a range of issues including asylum seekers, education, trade, investment, live cattle exports *and a request for Indonesia not to carry out the death penalty on two members of the Bali 9 convicted for drug smuggling. *]/i]

#####

Well there you go.

The ball is in Indonesia's court now.
It must decide just which road it wants to travel down...the good road, or the bad road.
If it chooses the bad road...it will likely see itself crossed off Australia's Christmas card list, and the phone cut off._


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both must shoulder the blame.
> 
> 
> Indonesia happily sentences the children of others to death, and execution-shreds them.
> But screams 'blue murder' when anyone else does the same thing to any of their children, the President himself even writes letters to the other nations.
> 
> RI tries to spare Wilfrida?s life | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _*RI tries to spare Wilfridas life *
> 
> The government and NGOs have stepped up efforts to persuade the Malaysian authorities to spare the life of 20-year-old Indonesian migrant worker Wilfrida Soik as a Malaysian court is due to announce its verdict on her on Monday.
> 
> *Manpower and Transmigration Minister Muhamimin Iskandar flew to Malaysia on Friday on a mission to save Wilfrida, *who has been charged with killing her Malaysian employer, Yeap Seok Pen, 60, who had Parkinsons disease, in 2010.
> 
> Kota Baru High Court in Johor is expected to hand down its verdict on Wilfrida in a hearing on Monday. She is accused of murdering Yeap, in what activists and rights campaigners say was an act of self defense after being tortured by her employer. _
Click to expand...


Chalk and cheese.
You're trying to compare an abused woman who killed her abuser with drug dealers who kill for cash.
Hardly worth the time to argue with you as your weak attempt is so piss poor.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> I stick to my guns on this one.
> I don't miss all the drug related crime in the UK and I don't want it here.
> 
> I have to be honest and ask why anyone would wants bastards like them alive.
> After all, these are killers for profit, useless to a civilised world and harmful to everyone their greed touches.
> 
> I wonder how many Australians really give a flying shit about these idiots. I'll bet most are glad they aren't Australia's problem and don't care if they get executed.
> 
> My final and unmovable opinion - Fuck them; they deserve to die.



Except when they were set up to take the fall for someone else, like Corby was.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
Click to expand...


The dealer doesn't put a gun to their heads and force them to take drugs, do they?

Would you blame the casino for a gambling addict losing their life savings?


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^drug dealers don't kill anyone. The addict chooses to take drugs, and are therefore responsible for their own deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dealer doesn't put a gun to their heads and force them to take drugs, do they?
> 
> Would you blame the casino for a gambling addict losing their life savings?
Click to expand...


Yes.
If I had sex with a willing but mentally retarded woman and made her preggers or gave her unusual and interesting diseases; it would be my fault for taking advantage of her inability to make an informed choice.
Drug addicts are just weak minded idiots, thus victims.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both must shoulder the blame.
> 
> 
> Indonesia happily sentences the children of others to death, and execution-shreds them.
> But screams 'blue murder' when anyone else does the same thing to any of their children, the President himself even writes letters to the other nations.
> 
> RI tries to spare Wilfrida?s life | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _*RI tries to spare Wilfrida&#8217;s life *
> 
> The government and NGOs have stepped up efforts to persuade the Malaysian authorities to spare the life of 20-year-old Indonesian migrant worker Wilfrida Soik as a Malaysian court is due to announce its verdict on her on Monday.
> 
> *Manpower and Transmigration Minister Muhamimin Iskandar flew to Malaysia on Friday on a mission to save Wilfrida, *who has been charged with killing her Malaysian employer, Yeap Seok Pen, 60, who had Parkinson&#8217;s disease, in 2010.
> 
> Kota Baru High Court in Johor is expected to hand down its verdict on Wilfrida in a hearing on Monday. She is accused of murdering Yeap, in what activists and rights campaigners say was an act of self defense after being tortured by her employer. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chalk and cheese.
> You're trying to compare an abused woman who killed her abuser with drug dealers who kill for cash.
> Hardly worth the time to argue with you as your weak attempt is so piss poor.
Click to expand...



The Death Penalty in Malaysia

_What are the nationalities of the known foreign nationals on death row? As of November 2011, there are at least some Filipinos, three Mexicans, one Liberian, four Iranians, one Zambian, *twelve Indonesians, * two Thais, one Singaporean, and one Indian, among possibly other nationalities, under sentence of death in Malaysia. [11] Other recent reports stated that an additional two Iranians [12] and one Japanese woman [13] were also sentenced to death. A Chinese national was sentenced to death for murder in December 2012. [14]_

_____________________________
*************************

http://www.news.com.au/national-new...double-standard/story-fncynjr2-1226636294301 

_*Indonesia's death-row double standard 


INDONESIA is aggressively pushing for its own people to be spared the death penalty in other countries, as it prepares to execute two Australian drug smugglers. *
An Indonesian taskforce has successfully fought for the lives of more than 60 of its citizens sentenced to death overseas, while the nation holds about 100 people on death row in its own jails. _

#####

No Harvard degree needed for this one either.



If Indonesia believes it can execution-homicide Chan [now a Christian, having been mentored by the Salvation Army] and Sukumaran and it will be business as usual with Australia...then it has another thinK coming!
Someone should explain it to it/them...'cause they sure don't seem to understand.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see addicts as guilty of the crimes of the dealers but I've softened up on that one.
> I now see them as weak minded morons who are victims of the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer doesn't put a gun to their heads and force them to take drugs, do they?
> 
> Would you blame the casino for a gambling addict losing their life savings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> If I had sex with a willing but mentally retarded woman and made her preggers or gave her unusual and interesting diseases; it would be my fault for taking advantage of her inability to make an informed choice.
> Drug addicts are just weak minded idiots, thus victims.
Click to expand...


So you don't blame the person for the choices they made, but those who had nothing to do with their choices?

That's a bit rich.


----------



## Noomi

bianco said:


> Indonesia's death-row double standard | News.com.au
> 
> _*Indonesia's death-row double standard
> 
> 
> INDONESIA is aggressively pushing for its own people to be spared the death penalty in other countries, as it prepares to execute two Australian drug smugglers. *
> An Indonesian taskforce has successfully fought for the lives of more than 60 of its citizens sentenced to death overseas, while the nation holds about 100 people on death row in its own jails. _
> 
> #####
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> If Indonesia believes it can execution-homicide Chan [now a Christian, having been mentored by the Salvation Army] and Sukumaran and it will be business as usual with Australia...then it has another thinK coming!
> Someone should explain it to it/them...'cause they sure don't seem to understand.



They are a pack of barbaric savages.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> So you don't blame the person for the choices they made, but those who had nothing to do with their choices?
> 
> That's a bit rich.



I used to do but I've since concluded, the drug uses are mindless cretins, incapable of reasonable thought, thus too stupid to be blamed.

I propose enforced cold turkey for any all all drug uses, with a community work program when they've cleaned up but death for anyone arrested with a dealer quantity of ANY illegal drug.
Yes, even weed.

However, I would allow weed to be prescribed by a doctor for medical conditions it has a positive effect on.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's death-row double standard | News.com.au
> 
> _*Indonesia's death-row double standard
> 
> 
> INDONESIA is aggressively pushing for its own people to be spared the death penalty in other countries, as it prepares to execute two Australian drug smugglers. *
> An Indonesian taskforce has successfully fought for the lives of more than 60 of its citizens sentenced to death overseas, while the nation holds about 100 people on death row in its own jails. _
> 
> #####
> 
> No Harvard degree needed for this one either.
> 
> 
> 
> If Indonesia believes it can execution-homicide Chan [now a Christian, having been mentored by the Salvation Army] and Sukumaran and it will be business as usual with Australia...then it has another thinK coming!
> Someone should explain it to it/them...'cause they sure don't seem to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They are a pack of barbaric savages.*
Click to expand...


I've lived in Indonesia for a long time and I feel I must take issue with that silly statement.
Perhaps you can detail your experience and how you came to that conclusion.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coyote

bianco said:


> The Condemned - Indonesia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
> All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad.
> 
> Andrew Chan is now a Christian...mentored by the Salvation Army [no judgment].
> 
> So it's 'Onward Christian Soldiers, marching as to war'.
> 
> On execution-shredding day most of Christian Australia will be 'singing' the uptempo version of The Battle Hymn of The Republic;
> 
> _I have seen Him in the watch fires of a hundred circling camps
> They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps;
> I can read His righteous sentence by the dim and flaring lamps;
> His day is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! His day is marching on.
> 
> I have read a fiery Gospel writ in burnished rows of steel;
> &#8220;As ye deal with My contemners, so with you My grace shall deal&#8221;;
> *Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with His heel, *
> Since God is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Since God is marching on.
> 
> He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat;
> He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment seat;
> Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! be jubilant, my feet;
> Our God is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Our God is marching on. _
> 
> 
> Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
> Make no mistake.




They were drug trafficking heroin - a drug that is responsible for many deaths around the world.  What does "Onward Christian Soldiers" have to do with a drug trafficking?

The sentance is barbarically harsh - I oppose the death penalty period.  But they knew what they were doing when they broke the laws of that country.  What does Christianity have to do with it?


----------



## Moonglow

What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?


----------



## Coyote

Indofred said:


> I stick to my guns on this one.
> I don't miss all the drug related crime in the UK and I don't want it here.
> 
> I have to be honest and ask why anyone would wants bastards like them alive.
> After all, these are killers for profit, useless to a civilised world and harmful to everyone their greed touches.
> 
> I wonder how many Australians really give a flying shit about these idiots. I'll bet most are glad they aren't Australia's problem and don't care if they get executed.
> 
> My final and unmovable opinion - Fuck them; they deserve to die.



I wonder how many people have seen how heroin kills people?


----------



## bianco

Coyote said:


> They were drug trafficking heroin - a drug that is responsible for many deaths around the world.  What does "Onward Christian Soldiers" have to do with a drug trafficking?
> 
> The sentance is barbarically harsh - I oppose the death penalty period.  But they knew what they were doing when they broke the laws of that country.  What does Christianity have to do with it?



They have admitted to their crime...they explain in the video at the start of this thread.
They are fully guilty.
They broke the laws of Indonesia [and Australia], and as such must be punished.
*It's the penalty they have been handed by Muslim Indonesia that Australia objects to. *

Andrew Chan was a lost soul...on death row he was mentored by the Salvation Army and is now a Christian.
He's basically a pastor in the prison.

Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan

_*Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan *


ANDREW Chan's devout Christianity is his armour, enabling the Bali nine member to shrug off the news on Friday that his death sentence was confirmed for the third time.

But his unswerving belief in a benevolent afterlife, can't help him reconcile what he has done to his parents, Ken and Helen.

''It is like stabbing your own mother and father in the heart and ripping out that knife and watching them bleed to death,'' Chan told The Age yesterday, in his first interview since his final appeal against the death sentence was rejected. 

''It has been agony for them.''

Ken and Helen Chan, immigrants from China, worked long hours in their Sydney restaurants to put their children through school. When Chan became a teenager, he took advantage of their long absences from home to indulge his teenage whims. He was ''young, stupid'' and self-obsessed. *He took drugs, *raised hell. 

The governor of Kerobokan prison, Siswanto, admires him and defended him in court, asking for clemency. 

*Chan organises courses in prison, leads the English-language church service and is a mentor to many, even complaining ''sometimes there's not enough hours in the day''. *

When he heard the news on Friday night that his appointment with a firing squad was closer, he says it didn't faze him.

''I don't really fear it, death. Even if I pass away, I'm still going to have a life up in heaven and obviously that's going to be for eternity.

*''I still have faith that things can turn around,'' he said, talking of his final option to avoid execution, an appeal to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. *

''I believe God will intervene and do something amazing within my life.
_


----------



## bianco

cont'd;

His mentors...the Salvation Army.

"Onward Christian Soldiers"?

2m 29secs along;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC1Pn4V2WDg]Onward Christian Soldiers - Christian Hymns Lyrics Choir / William Booth Audio/Film - Salvation Army - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Moonglow said:


> What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?



As this is about Indonesia, the place I live, I can speak with a lot of authority on this subject.
Indonesia is far from perfect but it is a wonderful place to be.
Thailand is the land of smiles but they're a poor second to Indonesia in that area.
People are warm and friendly to the point, if you walk through a village, you'll get invited into homes to take tea with them.
You clearly have never visited this country.
One of the greatest shocks is the very low level of crime.
That doesn't mean none but it does mean you'll commonly see unattended cell phones left on tables while the owner goes to the toilet.
Drugs bring crime and we don't want that here.


----------



## bianco

Wonderful place to be?

Heidi Murphy killed for less than $500 - police | News.com.au

_AUSTRALIAN woman Heidi Murphy was viciously stabbed to death in Bali for the sake of less than $500 which her alleged killer used to buy engagement rings for his girlfriend and himself.

Police believe she died about midnight the day before and that she had been stabbed 16 times with a kitchen knife which Rosi had brought with him to the scene and later dumped in the river, along with his bloody clothes. _

#####

Her killer sentenced to death?
Of course not.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this is about Indonesia, the place I live, I can speak with a lot of authority on this subject.
> Indonesia is far from perfect but it is a wonderful place to be.
> Thailand is the land of smiles but they're a poor second to Indonesia in that area.
> People are warm and friendly to the point, if you walk through a village, you'll get invited into homes to take tea with them.
> You clearly have never visited this country.
> One of the greatest shocks is the very low level of crime.
> That doesn't mean none but it does mean you'll commonly see unattended cell phones left on tables while the owner goes to the toilet.
> Drugs bring crime and we don't want that here.
Click to expand...


So what about all the drug dealing that goes on on your streets? And the cops stand nearby, ignore the dealer, and go straight for the person who bought the drugs?
Indonesia causes its own drug problem.


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?



Indonesia to ban kissing in public - Telegraph

2004

_*Indonesia to ban kissing in public *

Travellers caught kissing in public in Indonesia could face five years in jail.  _

_______________
*************

Indonesia's Aceh passes law on stoning to death | The Jakarta Post

_*Indonesia's Aceh passes law on stoning to death *


A new law in Indonesia's devoutly Islamic Aceh province makes adultery punishable by stoning to death. 

Bahrom Rasjid, one of the law's drafters and a member of parliament, says the bill was passed unanimously Monday by the regional house of representatives. It will take effect within 30 days. _


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia to ban kissing in public - Telegraph
> 
> 2004
> 
> _*Indonesia to ban kissing in public *
> 
> Travellers caught kissing in public in Indonesia could face five years in jail.  _
> 
> _______________
> *************
> 
> Indonesia's Aceh passes law on stoning to death | The Jakarta Post
> 
> _*Indonesia's Aceh passes law on stoning to death *
> 
> 
> A new law in Indonesia's devoutly Islamic Aceh province makes adultery punishable by stoning to death.
> 
> Bahrom Rasjid, one of the law's drafters and a member of parliament, says the bill was passed unanimously Monday by the regional house of representatives. It will take effect within 30 days. _
Click to expand...


Oh, that old thing.
One has to ask if it's ever bothered with.
As for Ache (yes), that bunch are nutters and the law can't be enacted because Indonesian law won't allow it.
They were just trying it on and failed. Frankly, they're idiots.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the penalty in Indonesia for public displays of affection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this is about Indonesia, the place I live, I can speak with a lot of authority on this subject.
> Indonesia is far from perfect but it is a wonderful place to be.
> Thailand is the land of smiles but they're a poor second to Indonesia in that area.
> People are warm and friendly to the point, if you walk through a village, you'll get invited into homes to take tea with them.
> You clearly have never visited this country.
> One of the greatest shocks is the very low level of crime.
> That doesn't mean none but it does mean you'll commonly see unattended cell phones left on tables while the owner goes to the toilet.
> Drugs bring crime and we don't want that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about all the drug dealing that goes on on your streets? And the cops stand nearby, ignore the dealer, and go straight for the person who bought the drugs?
> Indonesia causes its own drug problem.
Click to expand...


This isn't my experience.
I know many cops very well to the point where I've been involved in some anti drug operations in Java. In each case, the cops were extremely keen to rid the streets of these people and they were sent to prison for a very long time, one for life with no chance of parole.
I can post some video of that one.
Perhaps you could detail when and where drug dealers were ignored so I can look into it.
If this is the case, the cops concerned would be arrested.


----------



## bianco

Look no further than Bali, allegedly;

Bali Safety Risks


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Look no further than Bali, allegedly;
> 
> Bali Safety Risks



I don't argue, Indo is perfect but that's a warning of potential problems, not especially likely ones.
Where ever there are masses of stupid tourists, con men and general crime will follow.
Thailand and Malaysia have similar problems as does London.
Perhaps you could post a thread about these types of crime and compare such places to the crime rate in New York.

Then again, I suspect you'd look silly if you tried to do so.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As this is about Indonesia, the place I live, I can speak with a lot of authority on this subject.
> Indonesia is far from perfect but it is a wonderful place to be.
> Thailand is the land of smiles but they're a poor second to Indonesia in that area.
> People are warm and friendly to the point, if you walk through a village, you'll get invited into homes to take tea with them.
> You clearly have never visited this country.
> One of the greatest shocks is the very low level of crime.
> That doesn't mean none but it does mean you'll commonly see unattended cell phones left on tables while the owner goes to the toilet.
> Drugs bring crime and we don't want that here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the drug dealing that goes on on your streets? And the cops stand nearby, ignore the dealer, and go straight for the person who bought the drugs?
> Indonesia causes its own drug problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't my experience.
> I know many cops very well to the point where I've been involved in some anti drug operations in Java. In each case, the cops were extremely keen to rid the streets of these people and they were sent to prison for a very long time, one for life with no chance of parole.
> I can post some video of that one.
> Perhaps you could detail when and where drug dealers were ignored so I can look into it.
> If this is the case, the cops concerned would be arrested.
Click to expand...


A TV show here did an undercover investigation years ago...


----------



## Coyote

bianco said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were drug trafficking heroin - a drug that is responsible for many deaths around the world.  What does "Onward Christian Soldiers" have to do with a drug trafficking?
> 
> The sentance is barbarically harsh - I oppose the death penalty period.  But they knew what they were doing when they broke the laws of that country.  What does Christianity have to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have admitted to their crime...they explain in the video at the start of this thread.
> They are fully guilty.
> They broke the laws of Indonesia [and Australia], and as such must be punished.
> *It's the penalty they have been handed by Muslim Indonesia that Australia objects to. *
> 
> Andrew Chan was a lost soul...on death row he was mentored by the Salvation Army and is now a Christian.
> He's basically a pastor in the prison.
> 
> Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan
> 
> _*Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan *
> 
> 
> ANDREW Chan's devout Christianity is his armour, enabling the Bali nine member to shrug off the news on Friday that his death sentence was confirmed for the third time.
> 
> But his unswerving belief in a benevolent afterlife, can't help him reconcile what he has done to his parents, Ken and Helen.
> 
> ''It is like stabbing your own mother and father in the heart and ripping out that knife and watching them bleed to death,'' Chan told The Age yesterday, in his first interview since his final appeal against the death sentence was rejected.
> 
> ''It has been agony for them.''
> 
> Ken and Helen Chan, immigrants from China, worked long hours in their Sydney restaurants to put their children through school. When Chan became a teenager, he took advantage of their long absences from home to indulge his teenage whims. He was ''young, stupid'' and self-obsessed. *He took drugs, *raised hell.
> 
> The governor of Kerobokan prison, Siswanto, admires him and defended him in court, asking for clemency.
> 
> *Chan organises courses in prison, leads the English-language church service and is a mentor to many, even complaining ''sometimes there's not enough hours in the day''. *
> 
> When he heard the news on Friday night that his appointment with a firing squad was closer, he says it didn't faze him.
> 
> ''I don't really fear it, death. Even if I pass away, I'm still going to have a life up in heaven and obviously that's going to be for eternity.
> 
> *''I still have faith that things can turn around,'' he said, talking of his final option to avoid execution, an appeal to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. *
> 
> ''I believe God will intervene and do something amazing within my life.
> _
Click to expand...


So what if he's a Christian?

What difference does that make?  Is his life more valuable than a non-Christian?

I don't agree with sentence but - it's their country, he knew the law, and heroin is serious shit.


----------



## bianco

Coyote said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were drug trafficking heroin - a drug that is responsible for many deaths around the world.  What does "Onward Christian Soldiers" have to do with a drug trafficking?
> 
> The sentance is barbarically harsh - I oppose the death penalty period.  But they knew what they were doing when they broke the laws of that country.  What does Christianity have to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have admitted to their crime...they explain in the video at the start of this thread.
> They are fully guilty.
> They broke the laws of Indonesia [and Australia], and as such must be punished.
> *It's the penalty they have been handed by Muslim Indonesia that Australia objects to. *
> 
> Andrew Chan was a lost soul...on death row he was mentored by the Salvation Army and is now a Christian.
> He's basically a pastor in the prison.
> 
> Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan
> 
> _*Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan *
> 
> 
> ANDREW Chan's devout Christianity is his armour, enabling the Bali nine member to shrug off the news on Friday that his death sentence was confirmed for the third time.
> 
> But his unswerving belief in a benevolent afterlife, can't help him reconcile what he has done to his parents, Ken and Helen.
> 
> ''It is like stabbing your own mother and father in the heart and ripping out that knife and watching them bleed to death,'' Chan told The Age yesterday, in his first interview since his final appeal against the death sentence was rejected.
> 
> ''It has been agony for them.''
> 
> Ken and Helen Chan, immigrants from China, worked long hours in their Sydney restaurants to put their children through school. When Chan became a teenager, he took advantage of their long absences from home to indulge his teenage whims. He was ''young, stupid'' and self-obsessed. *He took drugs, *raised hell.
> 
> The governor of Kerobokan prison, Siswanto, admires him and defended him in court, asking for clemency.
> 
> *Chan organises courses in prison, leads the English-language church service and is a mentor to many, even complaining ''sometimes there's not enough hours in the day''. *
> 
> When he heard the news on Friday night that his appointment with a firing squad was closer, he says it didn't faze him.
> 
> ''I don't really fear it, death. Even if I pass away, I'm still going to have a life up in heaven and obviously that's going to be for eternity.
> 
> *''I still have faith that things can turn around,'' he said, talking of his final option to avoid execution, an appeal to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. *
> 
> ''I believe God will intervene and do something amazing within my life.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if he's a Christian?
> 
> What difference does that make?  Is his life more valuable than a non-Christian?
> 
> I don't agree with sentence but - it's their country, he knew the law, and heroin is serious shit.
Click to expand...


It was magic heroin, obviously flew in all the windows of the different sites...for they all were under surveillance by the Indon cops from the moment their plane landed, having been tipped off by the AFP [Aussie Fed Cops...against their charter, the cops stand condemned!]...........and no Indon cops saw a thing LOL.
Any people dropping off the heroin arrested?
No.
Any Mr Bigs from the Crescent Mooon drug crime syndicate arrested?
No.


----------



## Indofred

In the film, it shows the Indo police video of their arrest with all the death taped tp their bodies.
Not much magic there.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have admitted to their crime...they explain in the video at the start of this thread.
> They are fully guilty.
> They broke the laws of Indonesia [and Australia], and as such must be punished.
> *It's the penalty they have been handed by Muslim Indonesia that Australia objects to. *
> 
> Andrew Chan was a lost soul...on death row he was mentored by the Salvation Army and is now a Christian.
> He's basically a pastor in the prison.
> 
> Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan
> 
> _*Faith sustains condemned man Andrew Chan *
> 
> 
> ANDREW Chan's devout Christianity is his armour, enabling the Bali nine member to shrug off the news on Friday that his death sentence was confirmed for the third time.
> 
> But his unswerving belief in a benevolent afterlife, can't help him reconcile what he has done to his parents, Ken and Helen.
> 
> ''It is like stabbing your own mother and father in the heart and ripping out that knife and watching them bleed to death,'' Chan told The Age yesterday, in his first interview since his final appeal against the death sentence was rejected.
> 
> ''It has been agony for them.''
> 
> Ken and Helen Chan, immigrants from China, worked long hours in their Sydney restaurants to put their children through school. When Chan became a teenager, he took advantage of their long absences from home to indulge his teenage whims. He was ''young, stupid'' and self-obsessed. *He took drugs, *raised hell.
> 
> The governor of Kerobokan prison, Siswanto, admires him and defended him in court, asking for clemency.
> 
> *Chan organises courses in prison, leads the English-language church service and is a mentor to many, even complaining ''sometimes there's not enough hours in the day''. *
> 
> When he heard the news on Friday night that his appointment with a firing squad was closer, he says it didn't faze him.
> 
> ''I don't really fear it, death. Even if I pass away, I'm still going to have a life up in heaven and obviously that's going to be for eternity.
> 
> *''I still have faith that things can turn around,'' he said, talking of his final option to avoid execution, an appeal to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. *
> 
> ''I believe God will intervene and do something amazing within my life.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what if he's a Christian?
> 
> What difference does that make?  Is his life more valuable than a non-Christian?
> 
> I don't agree with sentence but - it's their country, he knew the law, and heroin is serious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was magic heroin, obviously flew in all the windows of the different sites...for they all were under surveillance by the Indon cops from the moment their plane landed, having been tipped off by the AFP [Aussie Fed Cops...against their charter, the cops stand condemned!]...........and no Indon cops saw a thing LOL.
> Any people dropping off the heroin arrested?
> No.
> Any Mr Bigs from the Crescent Mooon drug crime syndicate arrested?
> No.
Click to expand...


Hang on a mo.....
The Australian police tipped off the Indo police.
I want Australian military action against the Australian police.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what about all the drug dealing that goes on on your streets? And the cops stand nearby, ignore the dealer, and go straight for the person who bought the drugs?
> Indonesia causes its own drug problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't my experience.
> I know many cops very well to the point where I've been involved in some anti drug operations in Java. In each case, the cops were extremely keen to rid the streets of these people and they were sent to prison for a very long time, one for life with no chance of parole.
> I can post some video of that one.
> Perhaps you could detail when and where drug dealers were ignored so I can look into it.
> If this is the case, the cops concerned would be arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A TV show here did an undercover investigation years ago...
Click to expand...


Many Indo cops are corrupt so it's possible but the official line and normal running is to hammer drug dealers.
I have first hand knowledge of many arrests of dealers ranging from weed to c. Meth.


----------



## Coyote

bianco said:


> Wonderful place to be?
> 
> Heidi Murphy killed for less than $500 - police | News.com.au
> 
> _AUSTRALIAN woman Heidi Murphy was viciously stabbed to death in Bali for the sake of less than $500 which her alleged killer used to buy engagement rings for his girlfriend and himself.
> 
> Police believe she died about midnight the day before and that she had been stabbed 16 times with a kitchen knife which Rosi had brought with him to the scene and later dumped in the river, along with his bloody clothes. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Her killer sentenced to death?
> Of course not.



That's seriously warped - he only got 15 years

Man gets 15 years' jail for killing Heidi Murphy - World - smh.com.au


----------



## Indofred

Coyote said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful place to be?
> 
> Heidi Murphy killed for less than $500 - police | News.com.au
> 
> _AUSTRALIAN woman Heidi Murphy was viciously stabbed to death in Bali for the sake of less than $500 which her alleged killer used to buy engagement rings for his girlfriend and himself.
> 
> Police believe she died about midnight the day before and that she had been stabbed 16 times with a kitchen knife which Rosi had brought with him to the scene and later dumped in the river, along with his bloody clothes. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Her killer sentenced to death?
> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's seriously warped - he only got 15 years
> 
> Man gets 15 years' jail for killing Heidi Murphy - World - smh.com.au
Click to expand...


Warped?

Murders always are but why is $500 a problem.
That's likely to be 10 months salary for the murderer.

Edit

Read the report. I would have to agree, this murder from so many years ago did require a longer prison term.
Much as he didn't intend to kill her, he's clearly a nasty bastard.
I did suggest the 500 was about 10 months salary but I notice the father is a farmer.
That means he probably earns about $20/month so about 25 months to get that cash.


----------



## Indofred

Coyote said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful place to be?
> 
> Heidi Murphy killed for less than $500 - police | News.com.au
> 
> _AUSTRALIAN woman Heidi Murphy was viciously stabbed to death in Bali for the sake of less than $500 which her alleged killer used to buy engagement rings for his girlfriend and himself.
> 
> Police believe she died about midnight the day before and that she had been stabbed 16 times with a kitchen knife which Rosi had brought with him to the scene and later dumped in the river, along with his bloody clothes. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Her killer sentenced to death?
> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's seriously warped - he only got 15 years
> 
> Man gets 15 years' jail for killing Heidi Murphy - World - smh.com.au
Click to expand...


He was convicted of what would legally be manslaughter in America.
Involuntary Manslaughter Penalties and Sentencing - FindLaw

Try again on the moaning about 15 years.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if he's a Christian?
> 
> What difference does that make?  Is his life more valuable than a non-Christian?
> 
> I don't agree with sentence but - it's their country, he knew the law, and heroin is serious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was magic heroin, obviously flew in all the windows of the different sites...for they all were under surveillance by the Indon cops from the moment their plane landed, having been tipped off by the AFP [Aussie Fed Cops...against their charter, the cops stand condemned!]...........and no Indon cops saw a thing LOL.
> Any people dropping off the heroin arrested?
> No.
> Any Mr Bigs from the Crescent Mooon drug crime syndicate arrested?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang on a mo.....
> The Australian police tipped off the Indo police.
> I want Australian military action against the Australian police.
Click to expand...


AFP lost a lot of respect and support after they dobbed in the Bali9 kids to Indonesia, knowing they could face the death penalty.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful place to be?
> 
> Heidi Murphy killed for less than $500 - police | News.com.au
> 
> _AUSTRALIAN woman Heidi Murphy was viciously stabbed to death in Bali for the sake of less than $500 which her alleged killer used to buy engagement rings for his girlfriend and himself.
> 
> Police believe she died about midnight the day before and that she had been stabbed 16 times with a kitchen knife which Rosi had brought with him to the scene and later dumped in the river, along with his bloody clothes. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Her killer sentenced to death?
> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's seriously warped - he only got 15 years
> 
> Man gets 15 years' jail for killing Heidi Murphy - World - smh.com.au
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was convicted of what would legally be manslaughter in America.
> Involuntary Manslaughter Penalties and Sentencing - FindLaw
> 
> Try again on the moaning about 15 years.
Click to expand...


Indonesia is a giant joke...it sentences drug smugglers to death...the only way the drugs can kill anyone is if the users buy the drugs and consume them.
Heidi Murphy didn't stab herself to death, she was hacked up by the Indonesian man who only got 15 years.

Did the Indonesian Muslim men who grabbed the three Christian schoolgirls and hacked off their heads get the death penalty?
Of course not, 14 years for them [the leader got 20 years].
Another joke.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was magic heroin, obviously flew in all the windows of the different sites...for they all were under surveillance by the Indon cops from the moment their plane landed, having been tipped off by the AFP [Aussie Fed Cops...against their charter, the cops stand condemned!]...........and no Indon cops saw a thing LOL.
> Any people dropping off the heroin arrested?
> No.
> Any Mr Bigs from the Crescent Mooon drug crime syndicate arrested?
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a mo.....
> The Australian police tipped off the Indo police.
> I want Australian military action against the Australian police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFP lost a lot of respect and support after they dobbed in the Bali9 kids to Indonesia, knowing they could face the death penalty.
Click to expand...


But the Australian police started this off.
If they hadn't tipped off the Hindu police in Bali, this situation wouldn't have happened.
Will you call for Australian military action against the Australian police?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's seriously warped - he only got 15 years
> 
> Man gets 15 years' jail for killing Heidi Murphy - World - smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was convicted of what would legally be manslaughter in America.
> Involuntary Manslaughter Penalties and Sentencing - FindLaw
> 
> Try again on the moaning about 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia is a giant joke...it sentences drug smugglers to death...the only way the drugs can kill anyone is if the users buy the drugs and consume them.
> Heidi Murphy didn't stab herself to death, she was hacked up by the Indonesian man who only got 15 years.
> 
> Did the Indonesian Muslim men who grabbed the three Christian schoolgirls and hacked off their heads get the death penalty?
> Of course not, 14 years for them [the leader got 20 years].
> Another joke.
Click to expand...


I believe all of the above should have been executed along with the Bali bombers and all drug dealers.
However, the sentence for the burglar who killed the Australian woman was greater than Australian law allows for manslaughter.

AussieLegal - Free Australian legal information, useful DIY legal kits and recommended law firm referral service

Australian law and maximum sentences.

https://sentencingcouncil.vic.gov.a.../sentencing-information/law/maximum-penalties



> Level 2:  Maximum term  25 years
> Rape
> Sexual penetration of a child under 12 years
> Armed Robbery
> Aggravated Burglary
> Arson causing death
> 
> Level 3: Maximum term  20 years
> Manslaughter
> Intentionally causing serious injury
> Culpable driving causing death
> 
> Level 4: Maximum term  15 years
> Recklessly causing serious injury
> Handling stolen goods
> Trafficking in a drug of dependence (not a commercial quantity)
> Arson



But wait, what's this?

http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/4/7/8/{47854E7C-585B-4DBF-99FB-CB39A3CC152A}ti20.pdf



> Murderers Serve an
> Average of Over Ten Years
> in Prison Followed By Long
> Periods Under Community
> Supervision
> The longest times served are for the
> violent offences and for trafficking or
> manufacturing illegal drugs. The
> average time served for homicide,
> which includes the various degrees of
> manslaughter as well as murder, is
> three years. This will normally be
> followed by a period of parole
> supervision which may last for the rest
> of the offender's life, so it is rarely
> true to say that `three years is all they
> got'. Convicted murderers appear to
> serve on average between ten and
> twelve years in prison prior to parole
> or licence supervision.



Australian prisons keep people inside for far shorter times than this bloke got.
Why are you moaning about Indonesia letting this bugger off when he would have got less for doing it in Australia?

I call for Australian military action against Australian prisons.


----------



## Indofred

As we see in this video, Bali is extremely dangerous and Australians hate it to the point they all want air strikes, shock and awe and other stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDjj9BMF1Xo]Ubud Dance Walk: Bali, Indonesia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> As we see in this video, Bali is extremely dangerous and Australians hate it to the point they all want air strikes, shock and awe and other stuff.
> 
> Ubud Dance Walk: Bali, Indonesia - YouTube




Why would  BALI be dangerous----it is overwhelmingly  HINDU------the issue for 
Australians were the deaths of Australians visiting there as a result of barbaric 
islamic terrorism which ---largely targets tourists  visiting  hindu owned places of 
enterainment.    In fact  MUMBAI is not particularly dangerous either-----except 
for occassional islamic terrorism


----------



## bianco

Bali is a dangerous place for Australians...one dies there every 9 days...others are maimed for life.

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_*How one Aussie tourist dies every nine days on paradise island of Bali *

IT'S among the nation's most popular overseas holiday destinations - *but the island paradise of Bali has a more sinister side. *_

____________________________________________________
****************************************************

http://www.goldcoast.com.au/article/2012/08/31/437572_gold-coast-news.html 

_*Five-year-old boy's tattoo nightmare *


IT was supposed to be a harmless holiday souvenir but a temporary tattoo could leave little Jess Errington with permanent health problems.

The five-year-old was enjoying a winter escape in Bali with his parents this month and begged to be allowed to have two henna dragon tattoos.

His "ink" had almost faded by the time he returned to school this week but in its place are 2mm raised, dragon-shaped welts.

His horrified parents, Paul Errington and Kirsty Dutton, have since discovered *local artists had added a toxic chemical, *para-phenylenediamine (PPD), to the usual vegetable dye mix to darken the tattoo._


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Bali is a dangerous place for Australians...one dies there every 9 days...others are maimed for life.
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au
> 
> _*How one Aussie tourist dies every nine days on paradise island of Bali *
> 
> IT'S among the nation's most popular overseas holiday destinations - but the island paradise of Bali has a more sinister side. _





> Consular officials say alcohol and drugs fuel many of the accidents, while nightclub fights are among the biggest causes of trouble for thousands of Aussies who fly to the tropical island every year.



What, pray explain, is sinister about drunks getting themselves into trouble?
Your attempt to make Bali look bad simply helps explain a little about the sort of idiots Australia exports to the island.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see in this video, Bali is extremely dangerous and Australians hate it to the point they all want air strikes, shock and awe and other stuff.
> 
> Ubud Dance Walk: Bali, Indonesia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would  BALI be dangerous----it is overwhelmingly  HINDU------the issue for
> Australians were the deaths of Australians visiting there as a result of barbaric
> islamic terrorism which ---largely targets tourists  visiting  hindu owned places of
> enterainment.    In fact  MUMBAI is not particularly dangerous either-----except
> for occassional islamic terrorism
Click to expand...


According to the link, the vast majority of Australians who die on Bali are victims of their own stupidity.
However, it's impossible to deny, four Muslims out of the around 203 million Muslims in Indonesia did murder a lot of tourists ten years ago.

Now, back to Bali and Australians.

My Bali Guide

Apart from the need for the Australian military to invade Thailand, it turns out Bali is the safest place for Australians to visit.
The vast majority of Australian deaths on Bali are caused by drunken Australians who kill themselves whilst riding motorbikes after a skin full of booze.
Seems most of the rest are killed by drug dealers such as the ones who are about to meet their doom.
WHAT?
The poor Australian drug dealers were killing Australians on Bali.
WOW - Perhaps the Australian military should invade Australia in an attempt to get the murderers of so many Australians.



> In 2012 more than 797,000 Australians visited Bali and during that period there were 39 reported deaths on the island, so the news report was technically correct that one Australia dies in Bali every 9 days (9.35 days to be precise). But more importantly statistically, that works out to be one in every 20,435 Australian visitors to Bali who died on the island. Now Im sure everyone would agree that just one death is a tragedy but when clinically looking at statistics a 1 in 20,000+ chance of dying while holidaying in Bali pales into insignificance when compared to other Top 10 Aussie Holiday Destinations. *Indeed when looking at tourist numbers statistically (and on a per capita basis per number of visitors) Bali comes out number one as the Safest Place To Visit by Australians.   *
> 
> For example, in shear numbers of reported deaths Bali is one of the safest top 10 destinations for Aussies (at #8 on the list). Thailand is by far the worst at #1 with 111 Aussie deaths in 2012. Yep its true one Australian dies in Thailand every three days on average, now thats almost 3 times the Aussie/Bali death rate, but I dont see Aussie reporters and film crew in Bangkok drumming up a similar story, or on the streets of Manilla in the Philippines where 68 Aussies last year met their fate.
> 
> Indeed, on a per capita basis Greece has the worst statistic as a place for Australians to visit with some 60 deaths recorded against the 98,000 Australians who visited the country last year, a statistical chance of around 1 in 1600 of meeting your maker in Greece. Now that statistic would surely make a headline.no not in Australia it doesnt!



Anyway, you just can't get past numbers, an Australian dies ever 9 days on Bali.
Of course, if they stay at home to get drunk, 4 die every week.

I call for Australian military action against Australian bars in Australia.

TheVine - You?ll Be OK in Bali - Life & pop culture, untangled



> At home, every week 70 Australians under 25 are hospitalised due to alcohol-related assault, with an average of four under 25s dying due to alcohol-related injuries.



Tell me, are these nasty Muslims the cause of these deaths as well?


----------



## bianco

Muslims blew up Bali, twice, killed Aussie tourists.
Muslims blew up Jakarta, killed Aussies.

Bali/Indonesia are dangerous for Australians.
Some die at the hands of the locals, others are maimed for life.
They've been told many times not to set foot in Bali/Indonesia, but they refuse to listen.

Perth teen dies from methanol-laced cocktail

_*Perth teen dies from methanol-laced cocktail *

The Perth teenager who was poisoned after drinking a methanol-laced cocktail in Indonesia has died.  _


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we see in this video, Bali is extremely dangerous and Australians hate it to the point they all want air strikes, shock and awe and other stuff.
> 
> Ubud Dance Walk: Bali, Indonesia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would  BALI be dangerous----it is overwhelmingly  HINDU------the issue for
> Australians were the deaths of Australians visiting there as a result of barbaric
> islamic terrorism which ---largely targets tourists  visiting  hindu owned places of
> enterainment.    In fact  MUMBAI is not particularly dangerous either-----except
> for occassional islamic terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the link, the vast majority of Australians who die on Bali are victims of their own stupidity.
> However, it's impossible to deny, four Muslims out of the around 203 million Muslims in Indonesia did murder a lot of tourists ten years ago.
> 
> Now, back to Bali and Australians.
> 
> My Bali Guide
> 
> Apart from the need for the Australian military to invade Thailand, it turns out Bali is the safest place for Australians to visit.
> The vast majority of Australian deaths on Bali are caused by drunken Australians who kill themselves whilst riding motorbikes after a skin full of booze.
> Seems most of the rest are killed by drug dealers such as the ones who are about to meet their doom.
> WHAT?
> The poor Australian drug dealers were killing Australians on Bali.
> WOW - Perhaps the Australian military should invade Australia in an attempt to get the murderers of so many Australians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2012 more than 797,000 Australians visited Bali and during that period there were 39 reported deaths on the island, so the news report was technically correct that one Australia dies in Bali every 9 days (9.35 days to be precise). But more importantly statistically, that works out to be one in every 20,435 Australian visitors to Bali who died on the island. Now Im sure everyone would agree that just one death is a tragedy but when clinically looking at statistics a 1 in 20,000+ chance of dying while holidaying in Bali pales into insignificance when compared to other Top 10 Aussie Holiday Destinations. *Indeed when looking at tourist numbers statistically (and on a per capita basis per number of visitors) Bali comes out number one as the Safest Place To Visit by Australians.   *
> 
> For example, in shear numbers of reported deaths Bali is one of the safest top 10 destinations for Aussies (at #8 on the list). Thailand is by far the worst at #1 with 111 Aussie deaths in 2012. Yep its true one Australian dies in Thailand every three days on average, now thats almost 3 times the Aussie/Bali death rate, but I dont see Aussie reporters and film crew in Bangkok drumming up a similar story, or on the streets of Manilla in the Philippines where 68 Aussies last year met their fate.
> 
> Indeed, on a per capita basis Greece has the worst statistic as a place for Australians to visit with some 60 deaths recorded against the 98,000 Australians who visited the country last year, a statistical chance of around 1 in 1600 of meeting your maker in Greece. Now that statistic would surely make a headline.no not in Australia it doesnt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyway, you just can't get past numbers, an Australian dies ever 9 days on Bali.
> Of course, if they stay at home to get drunk, 4 die every week.
> 
> I call for Australian military action against Australian bars in Australia.
> 
> TheVine - You?ll Be OK in Bali - Life & pop culture, untangled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home, every week 70 Australians under 25 are hospitalised due to alcohol-related assault, with an average of four under 25s dying due to alcohol-related injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me, are these nasty Muslims the cause of these deaths as well?
Click to expand...



your sophistry in defense of the vile depravity  of islamo nazi pig MURDER IN THE NAME 
OF ALLAH----is nauseating.   Meccaist pigs do not get a free pals for  MASS MURDER IN THE NAME OF THEIR SICK IDEOLOGY ----because some Australians  drink alcohol-----but 
I am not surprised that a  meccaist would come up with such a level of stink.    There are 
many reasons that people die in different places----I am delighted that you believe that if 
some muslims lived in an area afflicted with a high prevalences of a sickness like  "MALARIA 
or  TUBERCULOSIS or  one of the shit borne sicknesses like CHOLERA-----it would be ok 
to murder a few dozen and giggle------"the cholera kills more---don't shit in your water"

you are repulsive


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Muslims blew up Bali, twice, killed Aussie tourists.
> Muslims blew up Jakarta, killed Aussies.
> 
> Bali/Indonesia are dangerous for Australians.
> Some die at the hands of the locals, others are maimed for life.
> They've been told many times not to set foot in Bali/Indonesia, but they refuse to listen.
> 
> Perth teen dies from methanol-laced cocktail
> 
> _*Perth teen dies from methanol-laced cocktail *
> 
> The Perth teenager who was poisoned after drinking a methanol-laced cocktail in Indonesia has died.  _



All that rant about Muslims in Hindu Bali and all you can find to back it up is a story about an Australian who was trying to save cash by buying street booze, very probably from a Hindu.
I wonder if you realise how stupid that makes you look.


----------



## Vikrant

As far as the morality is concerned, Australia would be well within its right to take action against Indonesia to rescue its citizens. However, it seems like Australia does not have wherewithal to take action against Indonesia unless other commonwealth countries help it out. One thing I am absolutely sure is that it would be wrong for Aussies to engage in racism against innocent Indonesians who live in Australia to makeup for their military impotence.


----------



## bianco

In my whole life I've seen two Indonesian families in Australia.

mrs bianco works with an Indonesian non-Muslim woman immigrant.

IMO there will be expletive-laden racist hate spewed forth at Indonesia on execution-shredding day as they drag the two Aussie boys off to the outdoor death chamber for extermination.

That's about all The People can do in outrage.
And take legal revenge in the future as the chances arise.

Australian polticians will also get verbally abused for allowing it all without "violent" protest, and for being a doormat for Indonesia.

I can see it now...the tv cameras rolling as death time approaches and Sukumaran's mother and her children are sobbing uncontrolably as they slump to the ground in complete horror...it all then shown on the 6 o'clock news.

Revenge must then be taken on Indonesian criminals in Australian jails...with new cage cells being built in the desert outback, Gitmo style...and life and 40 year sentences handed out like candy.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was convicted of what would legally be manslaughter in America.
> Involuntary Manslaughter Penalties and Sentencing - FindLaw
> 
> Try again on the moaning about 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is a giant joke...it sentences drug smugglers to death...the only way the drugs can kill anyone is if the users buy the drugs and consume them.
> Heidi Murphy didn't stab herself to death, she was hacked up by the Indonesian man who only got 15 years.
> 
> Did the Indonesian Muslim men who grabbed the three Christian schoolgirls and hacked off their heads get the death penalty?
> Of course not, 14 years for them [the leader got 20 years].
> Another joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe all of the above should have been executed along with the Bali bombers and all drug dealers.
> However, the sentence for the burglar who killed the Australian woman was greater than Australian law allows for manslaughter.
> 
> AussieLegal - Free Australian legal information, useful DIY legal kits and recommended law firm referral service
> 
> Australian law and maximum sentences.
> 
> https://sentencingcouncil.vic.gov.a.../sentencing-information/law/maximum-penalties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 2:  Maximum term  25 years
> Rape
> Sexual penetration of a child under 12 years
> Armed Robbery
> Aggravated Burglary
> Arson causing death
> 
> Level 3: Maximum term  20 years
> Manslaughter
> Intentionally causing serious injury
> Culpable driving causing death
> 
> Level 4: Maximum term  15 years
> Recklessly causing serious injury
> Handling stolen goods
> Trafficking in a drug of dependence (not a commercial quantity)
> Arson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But wait, what's this?
> 
> http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/4/7/8/{47854E7C-585B-4DBF-99FB-CB39A3CC152A}ti20.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murderers Serve an
> Average of Over Ten Years
> in Prison Followed By Long
> Periods Under Community
> Supervision
> The longest times served are for the
> violent offences and for trafficking or
> manufacturing illegal drugs. The
> average time served for homicide,
> which includes the various degrees of
> manslaughter as well as murder, is
> three years. This will normally be
> followed by a period of parole
> supervision which may last for the rest
> of the offender's life, so it is rarely
> true to say that `three years is all they
> got'. Convicted murderers appear to
> serve on average between ten and
> twelve years in prison prior to parole
> or licence supervision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian prisons keep people inside for far shorter times than this bloke got.
> Why are you moaning about Indonesia letting this bugger off when he would have got less for doing it in Australia?
Click to expand...


Because Indonesia, the most populous Muslim nation on earth, has two Aussie drug smugglers on death row.

IMO, actually hacking a woman to death, stabbing her 16 times...and hacking the heads off schoolgirls is worse than drug smuggling.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> As far as the morality is concerned, Australia would be well within its right to take action against Indonesia to rescue its citizens. However, it seems like Australia does not have wherewithal to take action against Indonesia unless other commonwealth countries help it out. One thing I am absolutely sure is that it would be wrong for Aussies to engage in racism against innocent Indonesians who live in Australia to makeup for their military impotence.



A bunch of Australian murderers make money from death in Indonesia and you want military action.
Mad as a spoon.

Dude, the Australian police started the ball rolling on this one and the killers did this to themselves.

Try to wake up one morning.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is a giant joke...it sentences drug smugglers to death...the only way the drugs can kill anyone is if the users buy the drugs and consume them.
> Heidi Murphy didn't stab herself to death, she was hacked up by the Indonesian man who only got 15 years.
> 
> Did the Indonesian Muslim men who grabbed the three Christian schoolgirls and hacked off their heads get the death penalty?
> Of course not, 14 years for them [the leader got 20 years].
> Another joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all of the above should have been executed along with the Bali bombers and all drug dealers.
> However, the sentence for the burglar who killed the Australian woman was greater than Australian law allows for manslaughter.
> 
> AussieLegal - Free Australian legal information, useful DIY legal kits and recommended law firm referral service
> 
> Australian law and maximum sentences.
> 
> https://sentencingcouncil.vic.gov.a.../sentencing-information/law/maximum-penalties
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, what's this?
> 
> http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/4/7/8/{47854E7C-585B-4DBF-99FB-CB39A3CC152A}ti20.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murderers Serve an
> Average of Over Ten Years
> in Prison Followed By Long
> Periods Under Community
> Supervision
> The longest times served are for the
> violent offences and for trafficking or
> manufacturing illegal drugs. The
> average time served for homicide,
> which includes the various degrees of
> manslaughter as well as murder, is
> three years. This will normally be
> followed by a period of parole
> supervision which may last for the rest
> of the offender's life, so it is rarely
> true to say that `three years is all they
> got'. Convicted murderers appear to
> serve on average between ten and
> twelve years in prison prior to parole
> or licence supervision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian prisons keep people inside for far shorter times than this bloke got.
> Why are you moaning about Indonesia letting this bugger off when he would have got less for doing it in Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Indonesia, the most populous Muslim nation on earth, has two Aussie drug smugglers on death row.
> 
> IMO, actually hacking a woman to death, stabbing her 16 times...and hacking the heads off schoolgirls is worse than drug smuggling.
Click to expand...


Why?
Killers are all killers.
One lot does it because they're fucking idiots and the other lot do it because they're greedy idiots.
Hardly much in it as far as the outcome goes.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Revenge must then be taken on Indonesian criminals in Australian jails...with new cage cells being built in the desert outback, Gitmo style...and life and 40 year sentences handed out like candy.



You're advocating revenge attacks on Indonesians who have nothing to do with the Indonesian government.
So much for your human rights bullshit.

Basically, you're trying to make out as if Hindu Bali arresting killers is really a Muslim thing.
You're just one more bigoted fool with a bastard great chip on your shoulder.


----------



## bianco

It's a Muslim thing when it gets to the courts in Jakarta.

If they're Indonesian crews on people-smuggling boats coming from Indonesia, then they have plenty to do with the Indonesian govt.
"Only poor fishermen who didn't know what they were doing" cry out the Indon politicians.
The people-smuggling racket is costing Australia a fortune, ruining us.

Wanna kill our criminal children, we should take revenge on their criminal children...that is only fair...no more Mr Nice Guy!


----------



## bianco

Ah yes, Hindu Bali...

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Paradise lost as once beautiful Bali buckles under forklifts and fallacies *


Titled Resilient Asia, Engine of Global Growth, APEC will showcase an island where environmental and pollution woes have spun out of control. The minister aims to promote a "clean, green, beautiful Bali ... and make it sustainable not just for APEC" but for the future. And she cautioned: "As soon as you have a meeting of international leaders you're going to have a lot of media ... and they will look for stories. They will go all over the island."

They will need to venture no further than their hotels to see the island imploding. Pangestu's focus is on management of waste (30 per cent of which is dumped illegally), but appalling overdevelopment has trashed the southern tourist area, leading to heavy traffic, sewage and pollution problems and a looming water shortage.

According to Bali's Environment Bureau, 3000 tonnes of waste is produced every day. But overdevelopment is the hardest nut to crack thanks to entrenched corruption and poor law enforcement. _


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> It's a Muslim thing when it gets to the courts in Jakarta.
> 
> If they're Indonesian crews on people-smuggling boats coming from Indonesia, then they have plenty to do with the Indonesian govt.
> "Only poor fishermen who didn't know what they were doing" cry out the Indon politicians.
> The people-smuggling racket is costing Australia a fortune, ruining us.
> 
> Wanna kill our criminal children, we should take revenge on their criminal children...that is only fair...no more Mr Nice Guy!



I thought the topic was the murderers and what they deserve.
By the way, these angels are maybe just a little bit tainted.

Bali Nine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Details of the criminal histories of the accused were not published during the trial to avoid harming legal defences in Indonesia. Once the Denpasar District court reached guilty verdicts and issued sentences it was revealed in Australian media that several members of the Bali Nine have a history of criminal offences and convictions in Australia occurring before their arrests in Indonesia. In December 2004 Rush pleaded guilty at the Inala Magistrates' Court in Queensland to 16 offences including drug possession, fraud, theft and drink-driving. A warrant for his arrest in Australia is currently outstanding relating to A$4,796.95 stolen from the Commonwealth Bank using a forged cheque.[63] Czugaj, also of Brisbane, has 14 convictions for offences including theft, wilful damage, traffic offences and fare evasion.[64]
> 
> Lawrence and Norman were arrested on 26 March 2005, whilst travelling along the Pacific Highway in a stolen Ford Laser vehicle. Police were required to use road spikes to intercept the stolen vehicle. Both were due to appear in the Gosford Magistrates Court to face car theft and traffic related charges. On 26 April 2005, they failed to appear due to their imprisonment in Indonesia a week earlier on 17 April 2005.[65] Lawrence also admitted, after her arrest in Indonesia on 17 April 2005, to two prior visits to Bali in October and November 2004. She and Chan had made an earlier successful run with heroin from Bali to Australia during their October visit. The second delivery, scheduled for December 2004 was aborted when heroin suppliers failed to deliver.[66] Lawrence provided a statement to police saying she was paid A$10,000 for the successful heroin delivery, however later retracted her statement.[67]



It sounds as if Australia should be thanking Indonesia for taking out the trash.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> It sounds as if Australia should be thanking Indonesia for taking out the trash.




Not by any means the brightest lights in the city, ...and their sins are well documented.
Even the black sheep in the flock are entitled to the same 'rights and liberties' fought so hard for long ago and to this day, the oath written in blood.

_"We swear by the Southern Cross to stand truly by each other and fight to defend our rights and liberties"._

We build monuments to it.

Ballarat Eureka Stockade

_Beneath the starry flag of rebellion, that oath was taken by hundreds of gold diggers at Ballarat in 1854. The Eureka rebellion led by Peter Lalor was a short lived revolt against petty officialdom and although a military failure, led to political and personal benefits for many Australians.

The original Eureka flag, first raised on Bakery Hill and then flown over the Eureka Stockade and torn down by Trooper King during the bloody battle in the early morning of Sunday December 3rd, 1854, is now proudly displayed at the Ballarat Fine Art Gallery._



Eureka Flag | Museum of Australian Democracy at Eureka


Google Image Result for http://users.netconnect.com.au/~ianmac/centre.jpg


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if Australia should be thanking Indonesia for taking out the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any means the brightest lights in the city, ...and their sins are well documented.
> Even the black sheep in the flock are entitled to the same 'rights and liberties' fought so hard for long ago and to this day, the oath written in blood.
> 
> _"We swear by the Southern Cross to stand truly by each other and fight to defend our rights and liberties"._
> 
> We build monuments to it.
Click to expand...


But they leave that country in an attempt to make cash by selling death and misery in another country.
Indonesia has different laws because it's a different country.

Many less intelligent people find that hard to understand - How are you fixed?


----------



## Noomi

Schapelle Corby should be out by Xmas time. Pit she can't that godforsaken country until she has completed her parole.


----------



## Vikrant

The muslims I know are not even tiny bit interested in defending the actions of terrorists. It is entertaining to see some people trying to defend the actions of jihadi elements by deflecting attention to other religions. In the process, they eradicate the distinction between a muslim and a terrorist. 

There are muslims like Tarek Fatah who have devoted their entire life fighting the fundamentalist elements within islam and then there are people (so called advocates of muslims) who brush all that off with one stroke with their stupid remarks. This is simply tragic.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if Australia should be thanking Indonesia for taking out the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any means the brightest lights in the city, ...and their sins are well documented.
> Even the black sheep in the flock are entitled to the same 'rights and liberties' fought so hard for long ago and to this day, the oath written in blood.
> 
> _"We swear by the Southern Cross to stand truly by each other and fight to defend our rights and liberties"._
> 
> We build monuments to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they leave that country in an attempt to make cash by selling death and misery in another country.
> Indonesia has different laws because it's a different country.
> 
> Many less intelligent people find that hard to understand - How are you fixed?
Click to expand...


They leave that country, carrying its passport and still being its citizens.
These two, and the other 7, were not selling death and misery in another country...they were bringing the heroin back home to sell in their own country.

In their own country, in Sydney where Chan and Sukumaran are from...the govt runs and funds a shooting up gallery for drug users...staffed by doctors.
The users buy the illegal drugs from the dealers who pull up outside in luxury cars etc...[all revealed on 60 Minutes one Sunday night]...then enter the govt man's injecting centre to shoot up the illegal drugs.
The govt man changed the laws so that the cops can look the other way without breaching their charter.
There are also govt-funded free methadone clinics everywhere...where drug users can get off heroin and take free methadone instead.

So I can quite understand why the Bali9 kids thought they weren't doing much wrong.

http://www.sydneymsic.com/ 

http://www.drugfree.org.au/fileadmin/Media/Reference/DFA_Injecting_Room_Detailed_Research.pdf


----------



## Vikrant

Australia should learn the lesson and not co-operate with the Indonesian regime in future.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Australia should learn the lesson and not co-operate with the Indonesian regime in future.



Exactly..."give them nothing and take them nowhere".
Treat them with utter contempt, as they do to us.

They/their President want change.
Therefore they must give something.


----------



## Vikrant

Well, Australia itself has shady records on human rights. It needs to do two things:

- put its house in order
- stop co-operating with countries that violate human rights

When you are a crook, you hang out with crooks. Since Australia itself violates human rights, it has a natural tendency to hang out with countries like China and Indonesia that violate human rights.


----------



## bianco

What human rights does Australia violate?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> They leave that country, carrying its passport and still being its citizens.
> These two, and the other 7, were not selling death and misery in another country...they were bringing the heroin back home to sell in their own country.
> 
> So I can quite understand why the Bali9 kids thought they weren't doing much wrong.



So, thank Indonesia twice - once for shooting the bastards and again for keeping a load of drugs away from Australia.

I also come from a country where there are needle exchanges and so on but I'm bright enough to know drugs are for idiots.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Australia should learn the lesson and not co-operate with the Indonesian regime in future.



Regime?
I think you'll find we have free and fair elections here.
Of course, it's far from totally without a few corrupt bastards but there are cops at all polling stations to ensure a fair vote.
I was a witness at one station some years ago and can assure posters, that one at least was 100% run by the book.

The rather silly attempt at making the Indonesian government out to be a dictatorship simply makes the offending poster look rather silly.


----------



## bianco

'regime' doesn't imply 'dictatorship'.

What the Indonesian regime did do was invade East Timor and torture, mutilate and genocide more than 200,000 people.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> What human rights does Australia violate?



Australia has been engaged in human rights violation of native Australians and colored immigrants since its inception. It has been cited time and time again byt the UN for the violation of human rights. I find it strange that Australians feign ignorance on this issue. 

I posted quite a bit on this subject in this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/austr...-with-murder-of-india-born-businessman-6.html

But, if you like, I can start a separate thread on this issue.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> What human rights does Australia violate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has been engaged in human rights violation of native Australians and colored immigrants since its inception. It has been cited time and time again byt the UN for the violation of human rights. I find it strange that Australians feign ignorance on this issue.
> 
> I posted quite a bit on this subject in this thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/austr...-with-murder-of-india-born-businessman-6.html
> 
> But, if you like, I can start a separate thread on this issue.
Click to expand...



Please do.


----------



## bianco

Besides torturing, mutilating and genociding more than 200,000 people...Indonesia also murdered 5 unarmed Australian journalists there.
Known as "The Balibo Five".

Mention The Balibo Five, and once again Indonesia gets offended.

Balibo (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOYROUHP4sQ]Balibo Five Movie Trailler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Australia will be invading America as well.

Hundreds Bid Farewell to Australian Shot by US Teens - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## Indofred

Of course, Australia has a perfect human rights record.
Especially if you're an abo kid, removed from your family.


----------



## Noomi

Indofred said:


> Of course, Australia has a perfect human rights record.
> Especially if you're an abo kid, removed from your family.



What happens to a lot of Aboriginal children? They end up on the streets, committing crimes, in prison, sniffing petrol and having kids when they are children themselves.
We took those kids away because their parents were incapable of caring for themselves, let alone an infant.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Australia has a perfect human rights record.
> Especially if you're an abo kid, removed from your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to a lot of Aboriginal children? They end up on the streets, committing crimes, in prison, sniffing petrol and having kids when they are children themselves.
> We took those kids away because their parents were incapable of caring for themselves, let alone an infant.
Click to expand...


After you invaded and took over the land, treated them like animals and then, without any attempt to correct your crimes against them, took away their kids because you'd put them in a terrible situation and wouldn't allow them back out.

Now, Australia is letting it's scumbag drug dealers loose but some moan when they get caught whilst attempting to kill people,  other Australians in this case.


----------



## Noomi

Drug dealers don't kill anyone, the addicts choose to kill themselves, and good riddance to them.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> Drug dealers don't kill anyone, the addicts choose to kill themselves, and good riddance to them.



Addicts are too stupid to make informed choices - the fact they're addicts proves this.
The dealers sell the drugs, fully aware of the likely result of their sales.


----------



## bianco

'Abo' is racist.

Some children were taken away because their parents couldn't look after them...same as was done with White etc kids, ...alcohol abuse, neglect etc.

Then there were 'The Stolen Generations';

Stolen Generations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The movies "Rabbit Proof Fence" and "Australia" are instructive.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> 'Abo' is racist.
> 
> Some children were taken away because their parents couldn't look after them...same as was done with White etc kids, ...alcohol abuse, neglect etc.
> 
> Then there were 'The Stolen Generations';
> 
> Stolen Generations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The movies "Rabbit Proof Fence" and "Australia" are instructive.



And what exactly caused the social problems suffered by these people?
I assume they were all drunks and social drop outs who hated their kids, before the white invasion.


----------



## bianco

Indonesia doesn't seem to want peace, love or understanding.

It seems to want 'war'!

No one can stop it from execution-slaughtering the two Aussie boys...all People can do is spew forth expletive-laden racist or not hatred at it, and take revenge [legally] wherever and whenever the chances arise.

Abbott ["The Monk"] should tell them to stick their free trade agreement etc where the sun don't shine, and treat them with the contempt they deserve.

Australia can live as a commune, can Indonesia?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> And what exactly caused the social problems suffered by these people?



White settlement 1788, racism, and disregard mostly.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indonesia doesn't seem to want peace, love or understanding.
> 
> It seems to want 'war'!
> 
> No one can stop it from execution-slaughtering the two Aussie boys...all People can do is spew forth expletive-laden racist or not hatred at it, and take revenge [legally] wherever and whenever the chances arise.
> 
> Abbott ["The Monk"] should tell them to stick their free trade agreement etc where the sun don't shine, and treat them with the contempt they deserve.
> 
> Australia can live as a commune, can Indonesia?



I don't think I've seen any Indonesians calling for war as you have called for war against Indonesia.
Please tell me, are you stupid for a living or is it just a hobby?


----------



## bianco

'War' is qualified.
Not a military war, but a war nonetheless.

Why would Indonesia want a war...it gets to say and do just exactly as it pleases now, as the world licks its boots.

Of course if one is stoopid enough to put up with Indonesia's taking all the time and never giving anything, then one has no one else to blame but oneself for what one has to endure.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia doesn't seem to want peace, love or understanding.
> 
> It seems to want 'war'!
> 
> No one can stop it from execution-slaughtering the two Aussie boys...all People can do is spew forth expletive-laden racist or not hatred at it, and take revenge [legally] wherever and whenever the chances arise.
> 
> Abbott ["The Monk"] should tell them to stick their free trade agreement etc where the sun don't shine, and treat them with the contempt they deserve.
> 
> Australia can live as a commune, can Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen any Indonesians calling for war as you have called for war against Indonesia.
Click to expand...


I have.
Marching in the streets calling for Schapelle Corby and the Bali9 kids to die is an act of war.

Indonesians March for Schapelle Corby to Die - TalkLeft: The Politics Of Crime


----------



## Indofred

Drug dealers are mass murderers.
Why would you want them to live?

On the subject; how about the human rights of their victimd?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> 'War' is qualified.
> Not a military war, but a war nonetheless.
> 
> Why would Indonesia want a war...it gets to say and do just exactly as it pleases now, as the world licks its boots.
> 
> Of course if one is stoopid enough to put up with Indonesia's taking all the time and never giving anything, then one has no one else to blame but oneself for what one has to endure.



If I recall, you demanded military action.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Their crime definitely does not warrant death penalty. Sovereign rights of a nation does not include free license to execute people. Indonesia has right to imprison them but executing them is wrong and is a violation of human rights. Australia would be justified if it chooses to take military action against Indonesia.



No, perhaps I was wrong.
Another dick suggested it.


----------



## Indofred

At the end of the day, it comes down to this.
Indonesia isn't totally free of the drug disease but it's far better off than many countries and wants to stay that way.
Crime levels are low and, if it takes shooting drug pushers to keep it that way, so be it.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> At the end of the day, it comes down to this.
> Indonesia isn't totally free of the drug disease but it's far better off than many countries and wants to stay that way.
> Crime levels are low and, if it takes shooting drug pushers to keep it that way, so be it.



Ever shoot any of the Mr Bigs?
Ever catch any of the Mr Bigs, for that matter?

Didn't even see anyone deliver all that heroin to the Bali9kids in their different hotel rooms. 

Good at beating up on a bunch of kids though, sentencing them to death.

They have a new quota system for the execution-shredding slaughter of convicteds...8 per year will get the cold-blooded killing by the state. 

It's barbaric, that's what it is.


----------



## Indofred

I was involved in the closure of a meth factory and capture of the man in charge.

So, yes and what's the shredding thing?

They get bullets and a lot of them so it's pretty much instant death.

However, because Indonesia gets rid of the rubbish, we can leave our cell phones on a restaurant table and it'll still be there when we get back.


----------



## bianco

The bullets shred their flesh.

Much the same deal as this;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c3WIL4JSAU]Bangkok Hilton - The Execution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> The Condemned - Indonesia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran...on death row in Bali/Indonesia.
> All their appeals have failed, and they await execution-shredding by Muslim Indonesia's firing squad.
> 
> Andrew Chan is now a Christian...mentored by the Salvation Army [no judgment].
> 
> So it's 'Onward Christian Soldiers, marching as to war'.
> 
> On execution-shredding day most of Christian Australia will be 'singing' the uptempo version of The Battle Hymn of The Republic;
> 
> _I have seen Him in the watch fires of a hundred circling camps
> They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps;
> I can read His righteous sentence by the dim and flaring lamps;
> His day is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! His day is marching on.
> 
> I have read a fiery Gospel writ in burnished rows of steel;
> As ye deal with My contemners, so with you My grace shall deal;
> *Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with His heel, *
> Since God is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Since God is marching on.
> 
> He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat;
> He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment seat;
> Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! be jubilant, my feet;
> Our God is marching on.
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
> Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Our God is marching on. _
> 
> 
> Hatred of Indonesia will be white-hot.
> Make no mistake.



The Australian and Indonesian Governments make it VERY CLEAR what can happen if you take,buy or try to SELL DRUGS in Indonesia...THE DEATH PENALTY...........these Guys are well aware of what could happen....and it has.

Australia has a totally different policy and NO DEATH PENALTY.


When in Rome...steve


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> The bullets shred their flesh.
> 
> Much the same deal as this;
> 
> Bangkok Hilton - The Execution - YouTube



You should invade Thailand or don't they count because you can't rant on about filthy Muslims?


----------



## theliq

Indofred said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Australia has a perfect human rights record.
> Especially if you're an abo kid, removed from your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to a lot of Aboriginal children? They end up on the streets, committing crimes, in prison, sniffing petrol and having kids when they are children themselves.
> We took those kids away because their parents were incapable of caring for themselves, let alone an infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After you invaded and took over the land, treated them like animals and then, without any attempt to correct your crimes against them, took away their kids because you'd put them in a terrible situation and wouldn't allow them back out.
> 
> Now, Australia is letting it's scumbag drug dealers loose but some moan when they get caught whilst attempting to kill people,  other Australians in this case.
Click to expand...


Yes Indo our Nation today realize that the past treatment of Aboriginals was a disgrace...but we have put our hands up and are endeavouring to improve the situation for all Aboriginal People in a very positive way.....as a nation we APOLOGISED for this horrendous treatment.

But it was much the same probably worse in the United States and Canada, to it's native peoples.

The Drug problem is a world problem and when caught Dealers are given very harsh prison sentences(never long enough for me)......But I would point out to you as a good Muslim...that the Majority of Drugs are produced and sourced from Muslim dominated countries,in this part of the world..........something you should consider when making statements like yours above.steve


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bullets shred their flesh.
> 
> Much the same deal as this;
> 
> Bangkok Hilton - The Execution - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should invade Thailand or don't they count because you can't rant on about filthy Muslims?
Click to expand...


I've never called Muslims 'filthy'...show me where I have.

There's some hope for Buddhist Thailand...it's been reasonable with Aussie/British drug smugglers.
Now all it has to do is abolish the death penalty altogether and join us in the civilised world.

One day Australia will get a leader/leaders with some guts, who won't put up with the crap that Indonesia dishes out.
One day.

Australia has its own people living on the streets...no public housing left because Indonesian people smugglers and Indonesian boat crews are flooding the country will asylum-seekers /illegal immigrants/economic immigrants...ruining the lives of our people.
That deserves the death penalty.

Australia as usual, fights with one hand tied behind its back, because it is civilised and doesn't execution-slaughter anyone.


----------



## Indofred

Australia should invade Ireland.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j1T1dcWKAk]Still unpunished: Australians murdered by the Irish Republican Army - YouTube[/ame]

and Japan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GTi_Z84lOQ]Australian girls raped and murdered in Japan (part 2/2) - YouTube[/ame]

and America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkeGNVARFxo]Australian Murdered By Bastard Sons Of Single Moms Because They Were Bored! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Of course, Australia should also be invaded by India as response to the evil murders of Indians by Australians.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7IZ3F6Uv0U]Tv9 Gujarat - Indian girl raped, murdered in Australia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

And some in Australia want the death penalty 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Vxy93VJy8]Horrific Child Murder - Time for an Australian Death Penalty? - YouTube[/ame]

Australians murder babies with hammers.


----------



## Indofred

Oh, and Ireland should invade Australia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o_Ro8REWWY]Husband of murdered Irish woman comments after her killer sentenced to life in prison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> The Australian and Indonesian Governments make it VERY CLEAR what can happen if you take,buy or try to SELL DRUGS in Indonesia...THE DEATH PENALTY...........these Guys are well aware of what could happen....and it has.
> 
> Australia has a totally different policy and NO DEATH PENALTY.
> 
> 
> When in Rome...steve



People make mistakes, especially young people under 25.
Psychologists will tell you that the brains of under 25's are not fully developed as to risk-taking.

Australian jails are 'full' of Asian criminals...maybe it's time for some law changes and horror sentences.
Watch Asia scream "racist" then, and get offended. 

Yes, as the two Aussie boys are dragged from their cells to the outdoor jungle death chamber................. [Indonesia is good at torturing, mutilating, and genociding unarmed and defenceless people, as in East Timor...not much good at fighting armed men though, they soon ran from East Timor]...............................as well as singing The Battle Hymn of The Republic, also sung will be the gospel hymn "Will the Circle be Unbroken"...in defiance ... as the ladies did in Occoquan long ago;

at the end of this video, then also the beginning of the one below it;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx9iSnmdTZA]Iron Jawed Angels Part 10_12 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HAjqFJTz8w]Iron Jawed Angels Part 11_12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bianco

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...hakkar-meadowbank-park-daniel-stani-reginald 

_"The last moments of her life must have been terrifying. This was a terrible way to die," he said. It was heard that the crimes had a "strong sexual element" and that Stani-Reginald had been planning them for months beforehand.

Stani-Reginald also viewed thousands of disturbing internet articles and websites on notorious rapists and serial killers and other cases such as Dean Shillingsworth, the toddler whose body was dumped in a suitcase.

He also read judgments on the sentences of notorious killers *and viewed pornography relating to Indian women. *

"There's documented evidence that he had been planning the murder for a number of years prior," Price said, adding "The callousness of the act is disclosed in the calm manner in which the offender booked the taxi and took the body to Meadowbank. His lack of empathy is evident from the articles he viewed online before and after the murders."_

#####

Simple solutions for the future;

. Indian women stop making pornography.
. Indians stop coming to Australia.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Australian jailed for 45 years for raping and killing Indian girl - Times Of India
> 
> _"The last moments of her life must have been terrifying._


_

Yes, terrible as the drug addict victims of the Bali bastard drug dealers inflict on their victims.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuNWCPDrJsM]the Harsh Reality of Drug Addiction - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWb4s472b24]Drug addict shot dead after taking woman hostage with knife out of delusion - YouTube[/ame]

This what we're talking about; not kids making a mistake._


----------



## Indofred

Here, have some more of the reality these bastards cause.
Sitting down in a filthy bog, only interested in the next fix.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoKTE_6oj7I]Drug addicted prostitute video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> I've never called Muslims 'filthy'...show me where I have..



Would that include on the UK debate forum?


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian and Indonesian Governments make it VERY CLEAR what can happen if you take,buy or try to SELL DRUGS in Indonesia...THE DEATH PENALTY...........these Guys are well aware of what could happen....and it has.
> 
> Australia has a totally different policy and NO DEATH PENALTY.
> 
> 
> When in Rome...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People make mistakes, especially young people under 25.
> Psychologists will tell you that the brains of under 25's are not fully developed as to risk-taking.
> 
> Australian jails are 'full' of Asian criminals...maybe it's time for some law changes and horror sentences.
> Watch Asia scream "racist" then, and get offended.
> 
> Yes, as the two Aussie boys are dragged from their cells to the outdoor jungle death chamber................. [Indonesia is good at torturing, mutilating, and genociding unarmed and defenceless people, as in East Timor...not much good at fighting armed men though, they soon ran from East Timor]...............................as well as singing The Battle Hymn of The Republic, also sung will be the gospel hymn "Will the Circle be Unbroken"...in defiance ... as the ladies did in Occoquan long ago;
> 
> at the end of this video, then also the beginning of the one below it;
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx9iSnmdTZA]Iron Jawed Angels Part 10_12 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HAjqFJTz8w]Iron Jawed Angels Part 11_12 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Well we do not execute people in this country......some crimes are so heinous that you wish you could but overall we would not like to live like Americans or Indonesians for that matter.....but it is a bit RICH you telling us what to do considering your Gun Deaths and other Murders.......You have NO GUN LAWS,but when someone Shoots someone to death you think it normal to then Execute the perpetrator.

America is not Normal at all in this regard......steve....As for your Timor Este comment,they are no different to most countries,inparticular Parts of Africa,Central and South America,America,Israel,Turkey,most Islamic States etc,.

Things are mostly good here in Paradise


----------



## theliq

Indofred said:


> Australia should invade Ireland.
> 
> Still unpunished: Australians murdered by the Irish Republican Army - YouTube
> 
> and Japan
> 
> Australian girls raped and murdered in Japan (part 2/2) - YouTube
> 
> and America
> 
> Australian Murdered By Bastard Sons Of Single Moms Because They Were Bored! - YouTube



Indo Take a Chill Pill......I note all the people you displayed are Black,Yellow or Green......all ethnics Murder even White Americans and Muslims, even unbalanced Australians...your  "Bastard Sons etc.," comment is blatant Racism


----------



## Indofred

Indonesia is being painted as a hell hole, full of extremist Muslims out for blood.
Of course, there are a few thousand extremists Muslims, some out for blood but the vast majority are not even close to that picture.
You'll notice on the first page, Muslims visiting the Buddhist temples; far from the version some would have you believe.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html


----------



## Indofred

theliq said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia should invade Ireland.
> 
> Still unpunished: Australians murdered by the Irish Republican Army - YouTube
> 
> and Japan
> 
> Australian girls raped and murdered in Japan (part 2/2) - YouTube
> 
> and America
> 
> Australian Murdered By Bastard Sons Of Single Moms Because They Were Bored! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo Take a Chill Pill......I note all the people you displayed are Black,Yellow or Green......all ethnics Murder even White Americans and Muslims, even unbalanced Australians...your  "Bastard Sons etc.," comment is blatant Racism
Click to expand...


Dude, I'm so chilled, if I had a door, you could keep fucking beer in me. 

I was using an old thing called sarcasm to demonstrate the stupidity displayed in this thread.


----------



## Indofred

As it happens, this whole thread is a bit of a joke.
These murderous drug pushers were arrested in Hindu Bali after a tip off from (possibly) Christian cops in Australia but it's all down to Muslims.

In my opinion, the OP doesn't give a flying shit about the pushers, just wants a pop at Muslims.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never called Muslims 'filthy'...show me where I have..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that include on the UK debate forum?
Click to expand...



Yes.
If you can find where I wrote it anywhere I'm happy to apologise.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> As it happens, this whole thread is a bit of a joke.
> These murderous drug pushers were arrested in Hindu Bali after a tip off from (possibly) Christian cops in Australia but it's all down to Muslims.
> 
> In my opinion, the OP doesn't give a flying shit about the pushers, just wants a pop at Muslims.



Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are facing death at the hands of Muslim Indonesia...it's no joke.
Sentenced in Hindu Bali originally.
So I'm quite entitled therefore to put Muslim Indonesia and Hindu Bali on my dislike immensely list.

Indonesian President is a Muslim, so are most of the politicians in Jakarta.
*They * are the ones with the final say.

Here's the Indonesian President addressing the Australian parliament, talking to me and all citizens basically.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUSXyXJ-D7U [/ame]

_ "Goodwill and friendship from the good people of Indonesia" _

#####

Yes well bianco-ilk are having none of that whilever Andrew and Myuran are on death row.

Actions speak louder than words, take them off death row and we might believe the words.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it happens, this whole thread is a bit of a joke.
> These murderous drug pushers were arrested in Hindu Bali after a tip off from (possibly) Christian cops in Australia but it's all down to Muslims.
> 
> In my opinion, the OP doesn't give a flying shit about the pushers, just wants a pop at Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are facing death at the hands of Muslim Indonesia...it's no joke.
> Sentenced in Hindu Bali originally.
> So I'm quite entitled therefore to put Muslim Indonesia and Hindu Bali on my dislike immensely list.
> 
> Indonesian President is a Muslim, so are most of the politicians in Jakarta.
> *They * are the ones with the final say.
> 
> Here's the Indonesian President addressing the Australian parliament, talking to me and all citizens basically.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUSXyXJ-D7U]SBY addresses parliament - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> _ "Goodwill and friendship from the good people of Indonesia" _
> 
> #####
> 
> Yes well bianco-ilk are having none of that whilever Andrew and Myuran are on death row.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words, take them off death row and we might believe the words.
Click to expand...


Q.E.D.

You talk of death but have to add Muslim.
You post fictional images of Thailand but no mention of Buddhists.
Why the focus on Islam?


----------



## bianco

Like it or not, Indonesia is a 'Muslim country'.

Buddhist Thailand sent us back Holly Deane-Johns...alive!

theage.com.au - The Age


Buddhist Thailand sentenced Nola Blake to death;

Nola Blake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Nola Blake is an Australian woman who in 1987 was arrested in Bangkok, Thailand for drug trafficking and subsequently sentenced to death. Her sentence was later commuted to life in prison. Blake resided in Botany, New South Wales and was aged 35 when she was arrested.[1]_



Muslim Indonesia has rejected all appeals for Chan and Sukumaran.


----------



## Indofred

Have a list.
You'll see most of your drug dealing bastards were left to rot slowly, not executed as they should have been.

List of Australians imprisoned or executed abroad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bianco

Anti-Australian sentiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Indonesia and Anti-Australian sentiment[edit]
Indonesia has been alleged to have a rise in "anti-Australian sentiment" over any suggestion of Australia interfering with its internal affairs.[4] 
*A 2003 study on Indonesian aspirants for a diplomatic position reported that 95% of them had Anti-Australian sentiment.[5] *
The Post-Suharto era period also saw Anti-Australian sentiment in Indonesia over East Timor.[6] In Indonesia this relates to generalized Anti-Western sentiment. _

#####



No great surprise.
You wouldn't have to be Einstein to see it.

All Australian aid to Indonesia should've been stopped decades ago.
Australian citizens should've been banned from travelling there, the phone should've been cut off, and Indonesia's embassies in Australia demolished.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Anti-Australian sentiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _Indonesia and Anti-Australian sentiment[edit]
> Indonesia has been alleged to have a rise in "anti-Australian sentiment" over any suggestion of Australia interfering with its internal affairs.[4]
> *A 2003 study on Indonesian aspirants for a diplomatic position reported that 95% of them had Anti-Australian sentiment.[5] *
> The Post-Suharto era period also saw Anti-Australian sentiment in Indonesia over East Timor.[6] In Indonesia this relates to generalized Anti-Western sentiment. _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> 
> No great surprise.
> You wouldn't have to be Einstein to see it.
> 
> All Australian aid to Indonesia should've been stopped decades ago.
> Australian citizens should've been banned from travelling there, the phone should've been cut off, and Indonesia's embassies in Australia demolished.



Are you Crackers or what.......2003 ain't 2013 we have both moved on and get on well with Indonesia and everyone else,by your analogy we then should hate the Japanese etc,. sorry but we live for the future,not dwell on the past.

Australia...GREAT ONE DAY...........BRILLIANT THE NEXT. Of course it issteven


----------



## Indofred

No no no.

Hate come first and stick understanding up your arses.
We must hate, kill, despise and generally make as many enemies as possible.

Oddly enough, those sentiments are all coming from the pro human rights posters.
What a silly old world we live in.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Indonesia is being painted as a hell hole, full of extremist Muslims out for blood.
> Of course, there are a few thousand extremists Muslims, some out for blood but the vast majority are not even close to that picture.
> You'll notice on the first page, Muslims visiting the Buddhist temples; far from the version some would have you believe.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html




So?    there were lots of nice Germans in  1942    too. 
   There were lots of nice  Catholics in Spain in  1492


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> Are you Crackers or what.......2003 ain't 2013 we have both moved on and get on well with Indonesia



#####

We have?
We do?
Not according to talk-back radio.

Indonesia has sentenced two of our children to death, and has them on death row awaiting execution-shredding in the jungle.
People-smuggling boats are leaving Indonesia for Australia every other day.

Australia gets on well with Indonesia whilever Australia is a doormat and licks Indonesia's boots.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP sais it was 'offensive' | News.com.au

_*Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP said it was 'offensive' *

Prime Minister Tony Abbott insists he respects Indonesia's sovereignty after an Indonesian MP condemned his plan to turn back asylum seeker boats as illegal and offensive. 

Tantowi Yahya is a member of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Commission and said the first he and his colleagues knew of Prime Minister Tony Abbott's Operation Sovereign Borders was when it appeared in newspapers.

*"It's very offensive," he told ABC TV, adding there was consensus between Indonesia's government and parliament not to agree with the coalition's plans. *

"What Australia should do right now in relation (to) asylum seekers is sit with any countries that will be involved in this issue ... and we have to fight against it in the spirit of friends."

_

#####



Talk, talk, talk...that's all Indonesia does...and the boats keep coming.
Indonesia could stop them if it wanted to...it has all those patrol boats Australia gave it, and that it's not using south of Indonesia to stop the boats.

The time for talk is over...Australia has a new 'king'...and there's a new order in place...no more boot licking.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is being painted as a hell hole, full of extremist Muslims out for blood.
> Of course, there are a few thousand extremists Muslims, some out for blood but the vast majority are not even close to that picture.
> You'll notice on the first page, Muslims visiting the Buddhist temples; far from the version some would have you believe.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?    there were lots of nice Germans in  1942    too.
> There were lots of nice  Catholics in Spain in  1492
Click to expand...


So the vast majority of Indonesians are perfectly nice people.
The OP is painting Indonesia as full of evil bastards but that simply isn't true.

Spain and the Inquisition is probably a good example but Indonesia has hardly gone that far; not that the extremists don't want it.
A small number of bastards gained power and proceeded to force their stupid ideals of hate, bigotry and cruelty on the whole country.
Ironically, the OP and his equally stupid ideals regarding drugs are exactly the same.
The OP believes his ideals should be forced onto others, with threats of violence if they aren't accepted.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Talk, talk, talk...that's all Indonesia does...and the boats keep coming.
> Indonesia could stop them if it wanted to...it has all those patrol boats Australia gave it, and that it's not using south of Indonesia to stop the boats.
> 
> The time for talk is over...Australia has a new 'king'...and there's a new order in place...no more boot licking.



You make it sound as if the boats are full of Indonesians - this isn't the case at all.
Indonesia is a stepping stone and one where these people aren't exactly welcomed. Most avoid Indonesia for that reason and never land on Indonesian soil.

Asylum Seekers in Australia - CrowdVoice.org


----------



## bianco

The crews are Indonesians...who should be tossed in prison for 20 years, like Schapelle Corby was.
bianco-ilk would go down to the courthouse and cheer with every twenty year sentence handed down to them.
As Indonesians did outside the Bali courthouse on Schapelle's sentencing day.

"Twenty years"! the judge shouted out...the local crowd outside erupted in delirious jubilation.
...after other judges had shouted at her with fire eyes of hatred, as she sat alone on the chair, made her cry.
Yes, good at verbally abusing women...not much good when armed men arrive though.

Some boats arrive from Sri Lanka...land at different islands from all the hundreds of boats arriving at Christmas Island from Indonesia.
The illegals fly into Indonesia from Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan etc, then board the virtual taxi service boats from Java etc bound for Australia and the welfare system gravy train for life.

...and the Indonesian Navy and govt see nothing...just like 'Sgt Schultz'.

In fact it's alleged that the Indon cops and army drive the illegals to the boats.


----------



## Vikrant

Indonesia has a better overall record than Australia on human rights. There is no doubt about it. Still, Australia has moral right to intervene on behalf of its citizens to protect their human rights provided Australia has the resources.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> The crews are Indonesians...who should be tossed in prison for 20 years, like Schapelle Corby was.



I agree.
People smuggling is a nasty game, extremely dangerous and commonly leads to death and misery.
I would go further and condemn crews who's actions cause death, to face a firing squad.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indonesia has a better overall record than Australia on human rights. There is no doubt about it. Still, Australia has moral right to intervene on behalf of its citizens to protect their human rights provided Australia has the resources.



Australia does intervene and, on many occasions, has saved its murderers from the death they deserve.
However, unlike some posters on here, they aren't stupid enough to make war on a country to save their scumbags.
Apart from decent Australians getting killed to protect killers, Australia is far better off without these turds anyway.... as is the whole world.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia has a better overall record than Australia on human rights. There is no doubt about it. Still, Australia has moral right to intervene on behalf of its citizens to protect their human rights provided Australia has the resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia does intervene and, on many occasions, has saved its murderers from the death they deserve.
> However, unlike some posters on here, they aren't stupid enough to make war on a country to save their scumbags.
> Apart from decent Australians getting killed to protect killers, Australia is far better off without these turds anyway.... as is the whole world.
Click to expand...


Wars can be waged without guns and bullets.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crews are Indonesians...who should be tossed in prison for 20 years, like Schapelle Corby was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> People smuggling is a nasty game, extremely dangerous and commonly leads to death and misery.
> I would go further and condemn crews who's actions cause death, to face a firing squad.
Click to expand...


Indonesia says of the people smuggling crews from Indonesia.

"They're only poor fishermen who didn't know what they were doing".


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> The crews are Indonesians...who should be tossed in prison for 20 years, like Schapelle Corby was.
> bianco-ilk would go down to the courthouse and cheer with every twenty year sentence handed down to them.
> As Indonesians did outside the Bali courthouse on Schapelle's sentencing day.
> 
> "Twenty years"! the judge shouted out...the local crowd outside erupted in delirious jubilation.
> ...after other judges had shouted at her with fire eyes of hatred, as she sat alone on the chair, made her cry.
> Yes, good at verbally abusing women...not much good when armed men arrive though.
> 
> Some boats arrive from Sri Lanka...land at different islands from all the hundreds of boats arriving at Christmas Island from Indonesia.
> The illegals fly into Indonesia from Iran, Pakistan, Afghanistan etc, then board the virtual taxi service boats from Java etc bound for Australia and the welfare system gravy train for life.
> 
> ...and the Indonesian Navy and govt see nothing...just like 'Sgt Schultz'.
> 
> In fact it's alleged that the Indon cops and army drive the illegals to the boats.[/
> 
> ..where you from Bianco ???steve


----------



## bianco

> ..where you from Bianco ???steve



Look top right corner in my posts ...'location;Sydney Australia'


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crews are Indonesians...who should be tossed in prison for 20 years, like Schapelle Corby was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> People smuggling is a nasty game, extremely dangerous and commonly leads to death and misery.
> I would go further and condemn crews who's actions cause death, to face a firing squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia says of the people smuggling crews from Indonesia.
> 
> "They're only poor fishermen who didn't know what they were doing".
Click to expand...


Not much of an excuse.
The fishermen here tend to be very poorly educated and have little by way of much but people smuggling is pretty vile and exploits desperation for cash. Usually as much as they refugees have or, in the case of many groups, far more.
I had a pretty good insight into the Chinese snakehead smugglers and what they do so I can assure you, these people are not nice and deserve punishment.
A few fishermen may well be doing this because they earn little and are paid slightly better by people smuggling refugees but they aren't the problem; the bosses who are earning big money from this nasty trade, are and must be caught, tried and punished.

If they're gone, the trade will dry up.


----------



## bianco

Indonesia has arrested 3 people smugglers recently, with 500 asylum-seekers/economic migrants prevented from leaving Indonesia for Australia.

Marvellous what effect what a little tough love can have.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Crackers or what.......2003 ain't 2013 we have both moved on and get on well with Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #####
> 
> We have?
> We do?
> Not according to talk-back radio.
> 
> Indonesia has sentenced two of our children to death, and has them on death row awaiting execution-shredding in the jungle.
> People-smuggling boats are leaving Indonesia for Australia every other day.
> 
> Australia gets on well with Indonesia whilever Australia is a doormat and licks Indonesia's boots.
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP sais it was 'offensive' | News.com.au
> 
> _*Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP said it was 'offensive' *
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott insists he respects Indonesia's sovereignty after an Indonesian MP condemned his plan to turn back asylum seeker boats as illegal and offensive.
> 
> Tantowi Yahya is a member of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Commission and said the first he and his colleagues knew of Prime Minister Tony Abbott's Operation Sovereign Borders was when it appeared in newspapers.
> 
> *"It's very offensive," he told ABC TV, adding there was consensus between Indonesia's government and parliament not to agree with the coalition's plans. *
> 
> "What Australia should do right now in relation (to) asylum seekers is sit with any countries that will be involved in this issue ... and we have to fight against it in the spirit of friends."
> 
> _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> 
> Talk, talk, talk...that's all Indonesia does...and the boats keep coming.
> Indonesia could stop them if it wanted to...it has all those patrol boats Australia gave it, and that it's not using south of Indonesia to stop the boats.
> 
> The time for talk is over...Australia has a new 'king'...and there's a new order in place...no more boot licking.
Click to expand...


A New "King" big talk Bull Shit artist in opposition,and obsequious lap dog with Indonesians as PM,Sly non reporting of Boat Arrivals.....now worse than under labour.

Shock Jocks those Scum Bag Racists for Scum Bag Racist Listeners.

New Order you reckon......You Will See.

Trouble with you is that you,do not represent Australians,only the few greedy,selfish,idiots that we have to put up with...Groan.


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Crackers or what.......2003 ain't 2013 we have both moved on and get on well with Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #####
> 
> We have?
> We do?
> Not according to talk-back radio.
> 
> Indonesia has sentenced two of our children to death, and has them on death row awaiting execution-shredding in the jungle.
> People-smuggling boats are leaving Indonesia for Australia every other day.
> 
> Australia gets on well with Indonesia whilever Australia is a doormat and licks Indonesia's boots.
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP sais it was 'offensive' | News.com.au
> 
> _*Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP said it was 'offensive' *
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott insists he respects Indonesia's sovereignty after an Indonesian MP condemned his plan to turn back asylum seeker boats as illegal and offensive.
> 
> Tantowi Yahya is a member of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Commission and said the first he and his colleagues knew of Prime Minister Tony Abbott's Operation Sovereign Borders was when it appeared in newspapers.
> 
> *"It's very offensive," he told ABC TV, adding there was consensus between Indonesia's government and parliament not to agree with the coalition's plans. *
> 
> "What Australia should do right now in relation (to) asylum seekers is sit with any countries that will be involved in this issue ... and we have to fight against it in the spirit of friends."
> 
> _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> 
> Talk, talk, talk...that's all Indonesia does...and the boats keep coming.
> Indonesia could stop them if it wanted to...it has all those patrol boats Australia gave it, and that it's not using south of Indonesia to stop the boats.
> 
> The time for talk is over...Australia has a new 'king'...and there's a new order in place...no more boot licking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A New "King" big talk Bull Shit artist in opposition,and obsequious lap dog with Indonesians as PM,Sly non reporting of Boat Arrivals.....now worse than under labour.
> 
> Shock Jocks those Scum Bag Racists for Scum Bag Racist Listeners.
> 
> New Order you reckon......You Will See.
> 
> Trouble with you is that you,do not represent Australians,only the few greedy,selfish,idiots that we have to put up with...Groan.
Click to expand...



When dealing with Indonesia one must play the diplomacy game ... in public.
Can't be travelling to Indonesia to meet the head honchos and start throwing one's weight around on their soil.
Best to be nice, polite, diplomatic, advise them what you're thinking, and try to persuade them to see things your way.

The new 'king', Tony, was just elected by the vast majority of "We the People".
That's vast majority.
Why?
To stop the people-smuggling boats!
He's not hiding anything...just having weekly briefings for the media.
He's appointed the 3 star general to oversee his Operation Sovereign Borders policy...weekly briefings are part of that policy.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> #####
> 
> We have?
> We do?
> Not according to talk-back radio.
> 
> Indonesia has sentenced two of our children to death, and has them on death row awaiting execution-shredding in the jungle.
> People-smuggling boats are leaving Indonesia for Australia every other day.
> 
> Australia gets on well with Indonesia whilever Australia is a doormat and licks Indonesia's boots.
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP sais it was 'offensive' | News.com.au
> 
> _*Prime Minister Tony Abbott defends policy to turn boats back after Indonesian MP said it was 'offensive' *
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Abbott insists he respects Indonesia's sovereignty after an Indonesian MP condemned his plan to turn back asylum seeker boats as illegal and offensive.
> 
> Tantowi Yahya is a member of the Indonesian Foreign Affairs Commission and said the first he and his colleagues knew of Prime Minister Tony Abbott's Operation Sovereign Borders was when it appeared in newspapers.
> 
> *"It's very offensive," he told ABC TV, adding there was consensus between Indonesia's government and parliament not to agree with the coalition's plans. *
> 
> "What Australia should do right now in relation (to) asylum seekers is sit with any countries that will be involved in this issue ... and we have to fight against it in the spirit of friends."
> 
> _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> 
> Talk, talk, talk...that's all Indonesia does...and the boats keep coming.
> Indonesia could stop them if it wanted to...it has all those patrol boats Australia gave it, and that it's not using south of Indonesia to stop the boats.
> 
> The time for talk is over...Australia has a new 'king'...and there's a new order in place...no more boot licking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A New "King" big talk Bull Shit artist in opposition,and obsequious lap dog with Indonesians as PM,Sly non reporting of Boat Arrivals.....now worse than under labour.
> 
> Shock Jocks those Scum Bag Racists for Scum Bag Racist Listeners.
> 
> New Order you reckon......You Will See.
> 
> Trouble with you is that you,do not represent Australians,only the few greedy,selfish,idiots that we have to put up with...Groan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Indonesia one must play the diplomacy game ... in public.
> Can't be travelling to Indonesia to meet the head honchos and start throwing one's weight around on their soil.
> Best to be nice, polite, diplomatic, advise them what you're thinking, and try to persuade them to see things your way.
> 
> The new 'king', Tony, was just elected by the vast majority of "We the People".
> That's vast majority.
> Why?
> To stop the people-smuggling boats!
> He's not hiding anything...just having weekly briefings for the media.
> He's appointed the 3 star general to oversee his Operation Sovereign Borders policy...weekly briefings are part of that policy.
Click to expand...


So your vote consisted on not wanting" illegal "boat people,you know the Iraqis who helped Australia in Iraq ?????? Nope you just are an old fashioned Racist.....you forget to mention all the 300,000 English,Irish etc., over stayers(Illegals) and just complain about the boat people.......you must be from the East,probably Queensland.

Says it all really.....by the way....we don't have Shock Jocks in the West.....we run em out of town because they are all mad,self opinionated hypocrites.


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> A New "King" big talk Bull Shit artist in opposition,and obsequious lap dog with Indonesians as PM,Sly non reporting of Boat Arrivals.....now worse than under labour.
> 
> Shock Jocks those Scum Bag Racists for Scum Bag Racist Listeners.
> 
> New Order you reckon......You Will See.
> 
> Trouble with you is that you,do not represent Australians,only the few greedy,selfish,idiots that we have to put up with...Groan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Indonesia one must play the diplomacy game ... in public.
> Can't be travelling to Indonesia to meet the head honchos and start throwing one's weight around on their soil.
> Best to be nice, polite, diplomatic, advise them what you're thinking, and try to persuade them to see things your way.
> 
> The new 'king', Tony, was just elected by the vast majority of "We the People".
> That's vast majority.
> Why?
> To stop the people-smuggling boats!
> He's not hiding anything...just having weekly briefings for the media.
> He's appointed the 3 star general to oversee his Operation Sovereign Borders policy...weekly briefings are part of that policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your vote consisted on not wanting" illegal "boat people,you know the Iraqis who helped Australia in Iraq ?????? Nope you just are an old fashioned Racist.....you forget to mention all the 300,000 English,Irish etc., over stayers(Illegals) and just complain about the boat people.......you must be from the East,probably Queensland.
> 
> Says it all really.....by the way....we don't have Shock Jocks in the West.....we run em out of town because they are all mad,self opinionated hypocrites.
Click to expand...


Try Iran, and Lebanon...that's where most of them are coming from...Bob Carr said they're "economic migrants"...ie, queue-jumping illegals who pay people-smugglers.
1000+ customers of the people smugglers drowned at sea since Rudd-Labour abolished the Howard govt's Pacific Solution and opened the floodgates.

You're probably kept in the dark over in the west.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Indonesia one must play the diplomacy game ... in public.
> Can't be travelling to Indonesia to meet the head honchos and start throwing one's weight around on their soil.
> Best to be nice, polite, diplomatic, advise them what you're thinking, and try to persuade them to see things your way.
> 
> The new 'king', Tony, was just elected by the vast majority of "We the People".
> That's vast majority.
> Why?
> To stop the people-smuggling boats!
> He's not hiding anything...just having weekly briefings for the media.
> He's appointed the 3 star general to oversee his Operation Sovereign Borders policy...weekly briefings are part of that policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your vote consisted on not wanting" illegal "boat people,you know the Iraqis who helped Australia in Iraq ?????? Nope you just are an old fashioned Racist.....you forget to mention all the 300,000 English,Irish etc., over stayers(Illegals) and just complain about the boat people.......you must be from the East,probably Queensland.
> 
> Says it all really.....by the way....we don't have Shock Jocks in the West.....we run em out of town because they are all mad,self opinionated hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try Iran, and Lebanon...that's where most of them are coming from...Bob Carr said they're "economic migrants"...ie, queue-jumping illegals who pay people-smugglers.
> 1000+ customers of the people smugglers drowned at sea since Rudd-Labour abolished the Howard govt's Pacific Solution and opened the floodgates.
> 
> You're probably kept in the dark over in the west.
Click to expand...


As the most wealthy State for Australia....we are by far the most very positive Australians,there were boats and drownings under Howard(and Rudd and Gilliard) all of  their policies by the way in contravention of International Law.

There are some Economic Migrants of course there are.

The majority are not from Iran or Lebanon.

For Your Simple Mind Bianco a few FACTS

"Genuine Refugees have a LAWFUL RIGHT TO ENTER AUSTRALIA TO SEEK ASYLUM"

% and table of countries who receive refugees per 1000.in 2012.

1.The Kingdom of Jordan..72.9 per 1000

2.Democratic Republic of Congo..32.9 per 1000

3.Montenegro..25.9 per 1000

69th.AUSTRALIA..1 (THAT'S ONE) per 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

To expand this even more,The Countries with the actual/absolute refugee intake in actual numbers.2012

1.Pakistan..1,638,447.

2.Iran...........868,289.

3.Germany....589,680.

4.Kenya........564,906

49.AUSTRALIA...29,996.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So despite all the BULLSHIT that is played out in the Media and YOUR beloved Shock Jocks,Australia lags behind 68 and 49 other Countries Worldwide....WHICH IS A TOTAL DISGRACE FOR SUCH A RICH COUNTRY.

As for you and your ILK, not only are you totally IGNORANT of the facts but TOTALLY IGNORANT PERIOD.

You basically are UNAUSTRALIAN where we give all people A FAIR GO.

Please don't bother spewing your RACIST SCUM to me AGAIN........You make me PUKE....BECAUSE YOU TALK SHIT


----------



## bianco

Australia takes genuine refugees from UN refugee camps around the world, in an orderly and legal refugee/humanitarian program.
The number was about $13,500, increased to $20,000 recently...plus whatever the govt sees fit to set the number at above that level at its discretion.
The Howard govt stopped the people-smuggling boats.

Genuine refugees; ...the whole of Africa, the Middle East, Asia, SE Asia simply cannot be resettled in Australia..."for a better life".

Here's an idea...what about the people in African, Asian, and Middle Eastern countries stop slaughtering each other and overpopulating, and then there wouldn't be any refugees. 

Genuine refugees need to enter UN refugee camps and get in the queue...not pay people-smugglers and arrive on Australia's shores with no ID and no documents.

Australians are being tossed onto the unemployment heap at an alarming rate as their jobs are sent offshore to Asia, SE Asia, India etc.
So, there are 'no' jobs for asylum-seekers here, best they apply for our jobs in their own countries.

Anyway, most people in the world seems to hate Australia, so Australia owes the world ...nothing!


----------



## Indofred

Immigration debate in Australia always makes me smile.

The whole white population are foreigners - perhaps they should be in UN camps or shipped home.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Australia takes genuine refugees from UN refugee camps around the world, in an orderly and legal refugee/humanitarian program.
> The number was about $13,500, increased to $20,000 recently...plus whatever the govt sees fit to set the number at above that level at its discretion.
> The Howard govt stopped the people-smuggling boats.
> 
> Genuine refugees; ...the whole of Africa, the Middle East, Asia, SE Asia simply cannot be resettled in Australia..."for a better life".
> 
> Here's an idea...what about the people in African, Asian, and Middle Eastern countries stop slaughtering each other and overpopulating, and then there wouldn't be any refugees.
> 
> Genuine refugees need to enter UN refugee camps and get in the queue...not pay people-smugglers and arrive on Australia's shores with no ID and no documents.
> 
> Australians are being tossed onto the unemployment heap at an alarming rate as their jobs are sent offshore to Asia, SE Asia, India etc.
> So, there are 'no' jobs for asylum-seekers here, best they apply for our jobs in their own countries.
> 
> Anyway, most people in the world seems to hate Australia, so Australia owes the world ...nothing!



"Anyway most people in the World hate Australia" What complete CRAP infact it's the reverse...as for your $ sign before people arriving here !!!!!!!!???????? Get a GRIP OF YOURSELF.

Jobs are sent off shore,well that is a company decision nothing to do with Asylum seekers,you fool......more often than not Asylum seekers.....integrate well,and are generally very productive...The Vietnamese boat people are a classic example.

I don't know what planet you live on but you are totally unrepresentative of most Australians.You are shameful in your attitude,typical of the MORON element in Australia.

As for you "Over Populating and Killing each other" well Australia were part of the illegal war of a Sovereign Nation in Iraq......and the Allied Forces have killed 100,000's of Innocent people.....but you forgot to mention this fact.

All at the behest of the George Bush(Cretin) LAP DOG JOHN HOWARD,when the majority of Australians SAID NO.....he went ahead anyway.....he was a disgrace then and still is today.

Your vitriol is part of your mentality, but what do you expect.


----------



## bianco

Vietnamese integrated well?

Integration?

Watch Online | Once Upon a Time in Cabramatta on SBS

_As a new millennium beckons, the streets of Cabramatta remain in the dark ages,
infested by drugs and crime but slowly the Vietnamese community, so quiet for so
long, find their voice. _

#####

Commonly referred to by many as 'Vietnamatta'.


----------



## bianco

http://www.skwirk.com.au/p-c_s-16_u...n-communities/australian-communities-changes 

_Cabramatta, featured in this chapter for example, has been unfairly represented as being a 'no go zone' of drug deals and Asian gangs, where Vietnamese rule the community through fear and criminal activity. Crime and social problems are found in all communities and it is our collective responsibility to remove these.  _

#####

Unfairly?

How about we don't allow any more ethnic ghettos to exist.
Best way to do that is stop massive immigration of all and sundry for immigration's sake and the chase of the dollar.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Cultural integration and multiculturalism, Australian communities: changes, Changing Australian communities, Geography Year 9, NSW | Online Education Home Schooling Skwirk Australia
> 
> _Cabramatta, featured in this chapter for example, has been unfairly represented as being a 'no go zone' of drug deals and Asian gangs, where Vietnamese rule the community through fear and criminal activity. Crime and social problems are found in all communities and it is our collective responsibility to remove these.  _
> 
> #####
> 
> Unfairly?
> 
> How about we don't allow any more ethnic ghettos to exist.
> Best way to do that is stop massive immigration of all and sundry for immigration's sake and the chase of the dollar.



Perhaps Australian drunks and drug pushers should all be sent home and stopped from entering every country.
Just to make sure, ban all Australians from every country.
After all, if some are dealers; they all must be.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Vietnamese integrated well?
> 
> Integration?
> 
> Watch Online | Once Upon a Time in Cabramatta on SBS
> 
> _As a new millennium beckons, the streets of Cabramatta remain in the dark ages,
> infested by drugs and crime but slowly the Vietnamese community, so quiet for so
> long, find their voice. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Commonly referred to by many as 'Vietnamatta'.



Well all waves of first time immigrants tend to congregate together,same with the Italians,Greeks,Jews,South Africans in the past and recently.....You find with the Second and Third generations move to other areas and more often than not marry out of their community. You are somewhat Ignorant basically and a bit Thick moreover your heinous RACISM shows through clearly.......which is SAD for you,anyway what generation and what ethnic society are you from  ???????????

You need educating with the facts........Racism=Hate.

Bad,Bad,Bad...........Bianco...............the liquidater


----------



## bianco

Or stay in their ethnic ghettoes, wave their flags and cheer for their teams against the Australian national teams.

Who needs them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCTowvfxovs]World Cup Leichhardt Sydney by Pupo Production 2006.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Or stay in their ethnic ghettoes, wave their flags and cheer for their teams against the Australian national teams.
> 
> Who needs them.
> 
> World Cup Leichhardt Sydney by Pupo Production 2006.mpg - YouTube





Typical MINDSET of MOGREL AUSTRALIANS...thank God there are so few of you,surprise you haven't been Arrested under our Racial Vilification Laws......or maybe you already HAVE.......


----------



## bianco

Well you tell me what else it is if not an ethnic ghetto waving its flag and cheering against the Australian national soccer team.

The video shows it all crystal clearly.

__________

Also in Melbourne, warm up game for the 2006 Soccer World Cup.
Australia v Greece.

90,000 crowd...60,000 cheering for Greece and waving their Greek flags.

My guess is that they didn't come on a supporters bus from Athens.


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> Typical MINDSET of MOGREL AUSTRALIANS...thank God there are so few of you



We will all have passed on in about 20 or so years...and the young people, the brigades of "PC, multiculturalism, appeasement and tolerance" will have taken over.

And they will have to live in the nation they created for themselves...unless they can find somewhere else to migrate to.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MINDSET of MOGREL AUSTRALIANS...thank God there are so few of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will all have passed on in about 20 or so years...and the young people, the brigades of "PC, multiculturalism, appeasement and tolerance" will have taken over.
> 
> And they will have to live in the nation they created for themselves...unless they can find somewhere else to migrate to.
Click to expand...


Being a country of MIGRANTS it's a bit rich of you to denounce new ones no matter where they are from.........or is it that they are Asian,Moslem or darker skinned.

By your analogy the only true Australians are the Aboriginals....no you only think it's only white Caucasians that should be here.

Why does the word Racist keep coming to mind,I WONDER.theliq...what a wonderful person you are.....considering the minute number of boat people that arrived here last year which represents .01 of 1% of the Australian population.........Howard has corrupted you mind with blatant Racism


----------



## Indofred

From the evil, nasty Muslims in Indonesia, we find the reality of daft racists who are quite happy to use anything they can in an attempt to show how nasty those foreign types are.
To do this, the racist fools have to whitewash the evil the Australians do and totally ignore their own stupidity.
Australia for the white migrants only.
The stupidity is unbelievable.


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MINDSET of MOGREL AUSTRALIANS...thank God there are so few of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will all have passed on in about 20 or so years...and the young people, the brigades of "PC, multiculturalism, appeasement and tolerance" will have taken over.
> 
> And they will have to live in the nation they created for themselves...unless they can find somewhere else to migrate to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a country of MIGRANTS it's a bit rich of you to denounce new ones no matter where they are from.........or is it that they are Asian,Moslem or darker skinned.
> 
> By your analogy the only true Australians are the Aboriginals....no you only think it's only white Caucasians that should be here.
> 
> Why does the word Racist keep coming to mind,I WONDER.theliq...what a wonderful person you are.....considering the minute number of boat people that arrived here last year which represents .01 of 1% of the Australian population.........Howard has corrupted you mind with blatant Racism
Click to expand...


Which non-White majority country would you prefer to live in, as an ordinary person?


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> Being a country of MIGRANTS it's a bit rich of you to denounce new ones no matter where they are from.........or is it that they are Asian,Moslem or darker skinned.



It's that they're setting up ethnic ghettoes everywhere, store signs in their own languages, employing 'only' their own races, voluntary segregation really.

Taking our jobs;

Bank staff refuse to train overseas replacements - National - smh.com.au

2006

_Staff at a St George Bank accounts office in Kogarah yesterday voted not to help train a team of IT workers from the Indian outsourcing company that is taking over their jobs.

One staff member, Cathy Samartzis, said it was like being asked to dig your own grave.

"Some people have been here a long time," she said. "They have mortgages and families and kids to feed. It makes me feel sick."

The staff, who were warned last month that they would lose their jobs early next year, were told on Tuesday that they would assist with training the new staff through a buddy system.

Their Indian replacements first appeared in the office on Wednesday. _

#####


Massive immigration...it should be stopped.
There should only be very selective, and very few immigrants allowed in.
The hospitals, roads, etc simply cannot cope now.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Taking our jobs;
> 
> Bank staff refuse to train overseas replacements - National - smh.com.au
> 
> 2006
> 
> _Staff at a St George Bank accounts office in Kogarah yesterday voted not to help train a team of IT workers from the Indian outsourcing company that is taking over their jobs.
> 
> One staff member, Cathy Samartzis, said it was like being asked to dig your own grave.
> 
> "Some people have been here a long time," she said. "They have mortgages and families and kids to feed. It makes me feel sick."
> 
> The staff, who were warned last month that they would lose their jobs early next year, were told on Tuesday that they would assist with training the new staff through a buddy system.
> 
> Their Indian replacements first appeared in the office on Wednesday. _
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> Massive immigration...it should be stopped.
> There should only be very selective, and very few immigrants allowed in.
> The hospitals, roads, etc simply cannot cope now.



Drrr, dumbo.
The staff are losing their jobs because they're too highly paid so have priced themselves out of the market.
This isn't an immigration issue as the jobs will be outside Australia, it's a greedy Australians issue.
Live with your own national stupidity.


----------



## bianco

One day we'll get a leader who will stop the 'theft'.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> One day we'll get a leader who will stop the 'theft'.



maybe, but the 'workers' will go crackers when they have to take a wage cut in order to become competitive again.
That or Australian goods and services will stay on the shelf in favour of lower cost, but equal quality, items from abroad.

Enjoy your unthinking version of wisdom.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day we'll get a leader who will stop the 'theft'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, but the 'workers' will go crackers when they have to take a wage cut in order to become competitive again.
> That or Australian goods and services will stay on the shelf in favour of lower cost, but equal quality, items from abroad.
> 
> Enjoy your unthinking version of wisdom.
Click to expand...



When the corporations start charging 'SE Asian' and 'Indian' prices for their goods, we'll start accepting lower wages.

Mrs bianco's job has been sent to the Philippines for $2 an hour, she'll soon be unemployed.
No jobs for old White males...so onto the street we go, almost.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> From the evil, nasty Muslims in Indonesia, we find the reality of daft racists who are quite happy to use anything they can in an attempt to show how nasty those foreign types are.
> To do this, the racist fools have to whitewash the evil the Australians do and totally ignore their own stupidity.
> Australia for the white migrants only.
> The stupidity is unbelievable.




Racism?
What, you mean like this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34]Anti-White Reverse racism in Australia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day we'll get a leader who will stop the 'theft'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, but the 'workers' will go crackers when they have to take a wage cut in order to become competitive again.
> That or Australian goods and services will stay on the shelf in favour of lower cost, but equal quality, items from abroad.
> 
> Enjoy your unthinking version of wisdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the corporations start charging 'SE Asian' and 'Indian' prices for their goods, we'll start accepting lower wages.
> 
> Mrs bianco's job has been sent to the Philippines for $2 an hour, she'll soon be unemployed.
> No jobs for old White males...so onto the street we go, almost.
Click to expand...


Extreme right wing views on race but communist views on equality.
A shrink would love this case.

Business works like this:
It buys and produces at the smallest possible costs but sells at the highest price it can.
The fashion industry is a case in point.
Bangladeshi workers spend all day in crap conditions, producing sports wear for the Australian market where daft Australians buy it up at top prices.

The industry exploits poverty in one country and stupidity in the other.
There's no way manufacturing or other such jobs will be returning to Australia because you've priced yourself out of the market.
Live with it.


----------



## bianco

> Bangladeshi workers spend all day in crap conditions, producing sports wear for the Australian market where daft Australians buy it up at top prices.



Not anymore do they buy at top prices...they're buying online and also making anyone [Target for example] who wants to sell them things do so at reduced prices. 


All the other women in mrs bianco's dept in the multinational's office building, whose jobs are going to the Philippines for $2 an hour ...are immigrants, one White, the others SE Asian and Indian. 

Yes, came here legally for a better life, now onto the unemployment heap they go.
Ironic, SE Asians and Indians 'stealing' the jobs of SE Asians and Indians in Australia. 

Always complaining that they don't earn enough money...and about the prices of everything.

Does the average home in SE Asia, India etc cost $800,000 like it does in Sydney?
My guess is no.

The fashion industry is no more, unemployed and low wages people can no longer afford fashion.
They're buying a T shirt made in Bangladesh, for $10, ...a pairs of shorts for $20, ...$30 outfit instead of $300-$3,000.

When Indonesia execution-slaughters Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran...they used to attend Homebush Boys High School...I predict a huge backlash and boycott of all things "Indonesian"/"Balinese".
I already toss back onto the shelves any items 'Made in Indonesia' I pick up in dept stores, supermarkets etc...like they're spiders and snakes.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will all have passed on in about 20 or so years...and the young people, the brigades of "PC, multiculturalism, appeasement and tolerance" will have taken over.
> 
> And they will have to live in the nation they created for themselves...unless they can find somewhere else to migrate to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a country of MIGRANTS it's a bit rich of you to denounce new ones no matter where they are from.........or is it that they are Asian,Moslem or darker skinned.
> 
> By your analogy the only true Australians are the Aboriginals....no you only think it's only white Caucasians that should be here.
> 
> Why does the word Racist keep coming to mind,I WONDER.theliq...what a wonderful person you are.....considering the minute number of boat people that arrived here last year which represents .01 of 1% of the Australian population.........Howard has corrupted you mind with blatant Racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which non-White majority country would you prefer to live in, as an ordinary person?
Click to expand...


Well bit of a silly question,as I am Australian.....what and who determine as NON WHITE????


----------



## theliq

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day we'll get a leader who will stop the 'theft'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, but the 'workers' will go crackers when they have to take a wage cut in order to become competitive again.
> That or Australian goods and services will stay on the shelf in favour of lower cost, but equal quality, items from abroad.
> 
> Enjoy your unthinking version of wisdom.
Click to expand...


There are no overseas items that are equal quality...they are all inferior except some cars


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a country of MIGRANTS it's a bit rich of you to denounce new ones no matter where they are from.........or is it that they are Asian,Moslem or darker skinned.
> 
> By your analogy the only true Australians are the Aboriginals....no you only think it's only white Caucasians that should be here.
> 
> Why does the word Racist keep coming to mind,I WONDER.theliq...what a wonderful person you are.....considering the minute number of boat people that arrived here last year which represents .01 of 1% of the Australian population.........Howard has corrupted you mind with blatant Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which non-White majority country would you prefer to live in, as an ordinary person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well bit of a silly question,as I am Australian.....what and who determine as NON WHITE????
Click to expand...


"White European appearance" is the description used.
'Anglo-Saxon' another.

Cheering for the takeover of White-majority Australia by non-White multiculturals?...good luck with that idea, you'll need it, judging by what the rest of the world is like.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which non-White majority country would you prefer to live in, as an ordinary person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well bit of a silly question,as I am Australian.....what and who determine as NON WHITE????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "White European appearance" is the description used.
> 'Anglo-Saxon' another.
> 
> Cheering for the takeover of White-majority Australia by non-White multiculturals?...good luck with that idea, you'll need it, judging by what the rest of the world is like.
Click to expand...


By Anglo Saxon; you mean from England?
I suppose Australia is just of the Cornish coast; that or you're immigrants or the families of immigrants.
Wow, you'd better sod off home as you're a filthy foreigner.

I wonder if your posts can get any stupider.


----------



## bianco

Just terms, used to describe "White people"...as in;

"Police describe the suspects as being of "Aboriginal appearance", "Asian appearance", "African appearance", "Pacific Islander appearance", "White European appearance", "Indian/Sub Continental appearance", "Middle Eastern/Mediterranean appearance."

All very simple.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Just terms, used to describe "White people"...as in;
> 
> "Police describe the suspects as being of "Aboriginal appearance", "Asian appearance", "African appearance", "Pacific Islander appearance", "White European appearance", "Indian/Sub Continental appearance", "Middle Eastern/Mediterranean appearance."
> 
> All very simple.



Do you deny, white people are foreigners or family of foreigners if they live in Australia?


----------



## bianco

Guns beat spears.

Anyone born in Australia is not a foreigner.
Well unless they're living in an ethnic enclave/ghetto and all that entails, and cheering against Australia in anything....that is.


----------



## irosie91

Does anyone know what   Indofred means by the term  "white people"???   
In a kind of sloppy general way  anthropologists divide the  human species 
into   "races"         caucasion  (sometimes called 'white')     mongolian 
   (sometimes called yellow but also--sometimes to include american 
    indians called  'red')      negro    (sometimes called 'black')  


The british seem to have a designation  "brown" ---which seems to mean anything 
    not     white, british,  and protestant

I wonder what   Indofred means by   "white" people


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Guns beat spears.
> 
> Anyone born in Australia is not a foreigner.
> Well unless they're living in an ethnic enclave/ghetto and all that entails, and cheering against Australia in anything....that is.



So families of foreigners are not families of immigrants unless they are.

Yes, you're very clear.

Phew; what a loony.


----------



## Vikrant

It is funny how everyone thinks Bianco is a loony and yet he/she does not get the hint to shut up. There are two Australians who post here and both nicely highlight the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Just terms, used to describe "White people"...as in;
> 
> "Police describe the suspects as being of "Aboriginal appearance", "Asian appearance", "African appearance", "Pacific Islander appearance", "White European appearance", "Indian/Sub Continental appearance", "Middle Eastern/Mediterranean appearance."
> 
> All very simple.



Ho,Ho,Ho.........IT IS NOT "WHITE EUROPEAN" YOU TOTAL CRETIN.

White skinned people are referred to as .....CAUCASIAN.....not White,just CAUCASIAN

Bianco,you must be circa 65 to 75 years of age......as the term "White European" has not been used since the mid 60's and at the end of the "WHITE AUSTRALIA POLICY" 

Most of us have moved on in a positive way,into the future.

You regrettably think like those of a different EPOCH.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> It is funny how everyone thinks Bianco is a loony and yet he/she does not get the hint to shut up. There are two Australians who post here and both nicely highlight the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist.



That's rich


----------



## westwall

I will _never_ go to that shithole.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how everyone thinks Bianco is a loony and yet he/she does not get the hint to shut up. There are two Australians who post here and both nicely highlight the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rich coming from a DUMB ASS BASTARD LIKE YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot that there was one more to bold the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist. Damn! There seems to be an endless supply over there.
Click to expand...


Sorry Vikrant,I mistook you for someone else(note I had changed my prose as you we replying to me)

Anyhow I have always reckoned YOU are a GOOD BLOKE.....steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rich coming from a DUMB ASS BASTARD LIKE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that there was one more to bold the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist. Damn! There seems to be an endless supply over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Vikrant,I mistook you for someone else(note I had changed my prose as you we replying to me)
> 
> Anyhow I have always reckoned YOU are a GOOD BLOKE.....steve
Click to expand...


I very rarely resort to calling someone a dumb. I can tell you that Bianco has earned that title. 

I am going to edit mine as well. You seem like a reasonable guy.


----------



## Indofred

Racism and bigotry are always pretty stupid.
Some attacks Muslims, for others, Jews while a few have a go at SE Asians.

Whatever target group they aim at, their stupidity has to use a basic lie; that all in that group are the same.
Of course, that's never true but the idiot posters always use it.

Daft.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> It is funny how everyone thinks Bianco is a loony and yet he/she does not get the hint to shut up. There are two Australians who post here and both nicely highlight the dumb part in Dumb, Drunk and Racist.



We Sons and Daughters of the Southern Cross are not very good at being told what to do. ....."Eureka Stockade" and that oath 'written' in blood the gold diggers took in 1854 as they circled the flag pole.


Oh, and you left out 'backward'.

The world view is "Dumb, Drunk, Racist, and Backward".


----------



## bianco

Speaking of "Dumb Drunk and Racist";

At the end of the tour the four Indians were having fun 

YouTube "Dumb Drunk and Racist" episode 6....I can't do it [flashing girls and some bad words].


----------



## Indofred

westwall said:


> I will _never_ go to that shithole.



I have to disagree.
I know several Australians who live here (Indonesia) and they're very nice people.
The idiot Australian posters here are far from typical of Australians in general and I'm sure Australia isn't a shithole.
I'd quite like to visit.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will _never_ go to that shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> I know several Australians who live here (Indonesia) and they're very nice people.
> The idiot Australian posters here are far from typical of Australians in general and I'm sure Australia isn't a shithole.
> I'd quite like to visit.
Click to expand...



Depends on one's idea of a 'shitehole';

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJGnHB3rtMU [/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Bbjbh9-d8 [/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Yes, Australia is wonderful.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHiDrT-QDxY]NSW Police and Paramedics deal with alcohol fuelled stupidity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx4Q7nQV0fY]Meanwhile in Australia... Two drunk guys taser each other for FUN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Australia day, a great excuse to get smashed and hit people.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt6V4nzqjTM]Too many drunks on Australia Day? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

Drivers using drugs are so common, they have to have adverts in an attempt to stop them being idiots.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWMkFzvArE]Drug Driving " Take drugs and drive, out of your mind" TAC Australia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred

The sooner they shoot these Australian drugs murderers, the better.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Australia day, a great excuse to get smashed and hit people.
> 
> Too many drunks on Australia Day? - YouTube



That's not video of Australia Day...that's footage of The Cronulla Riots, when 5000 people marched at Cronulla beach to take back the beach, take back their flag, and take back their society.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYiAAxZWyys [/ame]


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> The sooner they shoot these Australian drugs murderers, the better.



The sooner Australia stands up to Indonesia and stops being its doormat the better.
The sooner Australia stops apologising to Indonesia for its very existence the better.
The sooner Australia stops giving Indonesia money by the billions or at all, the better.

As soon as the news come through that Andrew Chan [now a Christian, having been mentored by The Salvation Army] and Myuran Sukumaran have been execution-shredded by Indonesia, Australian should take revenge, bigtime...and cut Indonesia adrift, never ever ever to have any contact with it again.

What Australia should do then is feed Indonesian criminals in Australian jails to crocodiles in Martin Place CBD at lunchtime Fridays ...revenge.
Australia of course, being civilised, won't do that.


----------



## bianco

Australia Day Adelaide 2014...and not a drunk in sight;

Small army band, playing Australia's national song 'Waltzing Matilda'... small contingent of soldiers etc, then a parade of multicultural groups.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP-cmM4GR6g [/ame]


----------

